# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  بحث فى فشل محاولات إقرار تعريف قانوني للإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

فشل محاولات إقرار تعريف قانوني للإرهاب. 
أجمع فقهاء القانون عامة بمختلف فروعه التي ساهمت في محاولة تعريف الإرهاب على صعوبة هذه المحاولة وهذا التعريف، فمن أصعب جوانب دراسة الإرهاب بصفة عامة والإرهاب الدولي بصفة خاصة هو محاولته الوصول إلى تعريف محدد للإرهاب. هناك مشاكل كثيرة ومتنوعة تحول دون التوصل لمثل هذا التعريف. من أهمها أنّه ليس لهذا المصطلح محتوى قانوني محدد، فقد تعرض مصطلح الإرهاب إلى تطور وتغير في معناه. منذ بدأ استخدامه في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر( [31]). 
لكن رغم هذه الصعوبات فقد بذلت جهود فقهية كثيرة سواء من الفقهاء أو الأكادميين (أ) أو في الممارسة العملية الدولية داخل المنظمات والمؤتمرات الدولية المختلفة (ب). وظهرت هذه المحاولات في كتابات الفقهاء وفي القرارات الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية( [32]). كل هذه المحاولات والجهود انطلقت وتشعبت من مختلف فروع القانون العام والخاص بل تجاوزت الدراسات القانونية لتصبح الظاهرة الإرهابية موضوعا مغريا للبحث من مختلف العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية. وإذا كانت دراسة الظاهرة تعتبر من مشمولات مختلف العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية والقانونية فإنّ دراسة الظاهرة تعتبر من مشمولات مختلف العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية والقانونية فإنّ دراسة الجريمة تبقى من اختصاص القانون الجنائي الذي يتكفل بالبحث والتدقيق في أصول الجريمة ونطاقها وخاصة تحديد مختلف عناصرها وشروط قيامها وقيام المسؤولية الناشئة عنها مع تحديد ما قد يستوجب من عقاب وزجر( [33]). 
الفقرة الأولى: محاولات إقرار تعريف قانوني للإرهاب على الصعيد الدولي. 
إذا كان تعريف مفهوم الإرهاب مثل ولا يزال معضلة للدراسة القانونية التي تنفر من المصطلحات الغامضة والمتلونة وترنو للوضوح والتحديد في معالجتها لمختلف المواضيع والإشكاليات لذلك سعى الفقه والقانون الدولي إلى محاولة تحديد ظاهرة الإرهاب حسب التعريفات القانونية التي اقترحها بعض فقهاء القانون الجنائي الدولي منذ مطلع القرن العشرين والتي بدت غامضة وغير مقنعة أو تلك التي اقترحها وطرحها من قبل المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية ولم تلق القبول والرضا والتوافق حولها. ومن خلال هذه المحاولات الفقهية والقانونية خصوصا تلك المقترحة من العلوم الاجتماعية والسياسية، سنسعى إلى استخراج أهم عناصر الإرهاب وخصوصياته التي حظيت بجد أدنى من الإجماع وقبول الفقهاء. 
أ – المحاولات الفقهية والقانونية لتعريف الإرهاب. 
يعتبر مصطلح الإرهاب بدلالته الحديثة دخيلا على القاموس العربي، ذلك أنّ المعنى الأصلي للكلمة لا يتعدى كونه مصدر لفعل أرهب أي خوف، إلاّ أنّ المصطلح اليوم اكتسب دلالة مختلفة عن دلالته الأصلية تمثل السياسة جوهرها، ذلك أنّه عبر مختلف مراحل التطور الفكري في التاريخ المعاصر اكتسبت عبارة الإرهاب مضمونا سياسيا واضح المعالم( [34]). ويمثل هذا المضمون عاملا مركزيا من العوامل الأساسية لزيادة الاهتمام بظاهرة الإرهاب( [35]). ولعل هذا الارتباط بالمعنى السياسي أو بمعنى آخر هذه الشحنة أو الدلالة السياسية التي أصبغت على مصطلح الإرهاب هي التي خلقت صعوبات وتعقيدات إن لم نقل استحالة على مستوى الدرس والتدقيق والتحديد فالظاهرة السياسية بطبيعتها وثيقية متغيرة حسب الظروف وحسب اختلاف الزمان والمكان، ولعلنا نستطيع في محاولة للاستدلال على هذه النتيجة أن نقوم بعملية قياس "الجريمة الإرهابية" و"الجريمة السياسية". فلقد أكد "الأستاذ ناجي البكوش" على هذا المعطى النسبي في كل الحالات، يتغير بتغير أصول الحكم والقواعد التي تحدد علاقة الدولة بمواطنيها"( [36]). إنّ الطبيعة السياسية للجريمة هي التي حسمت القول في وصفها بالمتغيرة والنسبية، وهذه الطبيعة ذاتها هي التي تتصف بها "الجريمة الإرهابية" لذلك يجوز لنا التساؤل عن مدى نسبية هذه الجريمة ومدى تغيرها وتلونها مع الظروف". لذلك سوف نتعرض بالدرس إلى عدة تعريفات فقهية لهذه الظاهرة المعقدة وغير المحددة( [37]) التي تجمع وتتوحد على عناصر تمثل قواسم مشتركة، قد تختلف في تركيزها على عنصر دون آخر بحسب الاختصاص العلمي الذي صدر عنه هذا التعريف أو ذلك في قراءة تاريخية لانطلاقة فعلية للمجهود الفقهي، نجد أهم عبارة تصدر عن المؤتمر الأول لتوحيد القانون الجنائي الذي انعقد في مدينة "بروكسال" "بلجيكا" وقد قام "سوتيل" « SOTTILE » باقتراح تعريف للإرهاب ركز فيه على: "استعمال العنف والرعب كمنهج إجرامي لغاية تحقيق هدف محدد"( [38]). ورغم ما لهذا التعريف من فضل كونه أشار إلى العنف كوسيلة لتحقيق غاية، إلا أنّ هذا التعريف يحوزه الكثير من الدقة والوضوح ذلك أنّه يساوي بين العنف والرعب إلى جانب أنّه لم يركز على الطبيعة السياسية للإرهاب لذلك سعى ومن جهته سالداما « Saldama » لتقديم تعريفا واسعا ركز فيه على أنّ "الإرهاب هو كل جناية أو جنحة سياسية أو اجتماعية تخلق حالة من الخطر العام عن طريق استعمال وسائل خاصة يكون الهدف منها نشر الخوف والرعب"( [39]). نلاحظ هنا أنّ "سالدانا" ينطلق من عموميات دون أن يميز بين الجرائم أو الجنح أو بين الجريمة الاجتماعية والسياسية وكأنه ينزع عن مصطلح الإرهاب كل خصوصية. إنّ الاعتماد على فقه الأوائل في القرن العشرين، خاصة من رجال القانون أمثال « Sottile » و « Saldama »"لن يمكننا من إعطاء الإرهاب كظاهرة اجتماعية سياسية" أبعادها الحقيقية ودورها في ضبط حدود المصطلح ودلالته وبالتالي تحديد علاقة الظاهرة "بالجريمة الإرهابية". لذلك يستحسن الاعتماد على فقهاء علوم الاجتماع والسياسة، فقد اعتبرهم ( [40])Gaillaune أكثر جرأة وضحا، ونذكر من بين هؤلاء « Roland Gaucher » "رولان غوشيه" الذي حدد الإرهاب بأنّه "لجوء إلى أشكال من القتال، قليلة الأهمية بالنسبة للأشكال المعتمدة في النزاعات التقليدية، ألا وهي قتل السياسيين أو الاعتداء على الممتلكات، بل يذهب الإرهاب إلى أبعد من ذلك، إذ انّه يشكل نسقا صراعيا معلنا بصورة واضحة يرسمه جهاز معين وينفذه جيش سري"( [41]). لقد انتقد أحد الفقهاء هذا التعريف معيبا عليه إعطاء الإرهاب مفهوما لا ينطبق إلى على "إرهاب الضعفاء" دون غيره أي الإرهاب الذي يمارسه الأفراد والجماعات ضد السلطان السياسية، وبالتالي فهو يستثني إرهاب الدولة التي تمارسه السلطات السياسية عن طريق مؤسساتها الرسمية، لذلك قدم "توم ماليسون" « Tom Malisson » تعريفا مغايرا حيث ميز بين الإرهاب بصفة عامة الذي قد يشمل أعمال إجرام عادية تهدف إلى الكسب المادي وبين الإرهاب السياسي حيث جاء في تعريفه أنّ الإرهاب السياسي هو عبارة عن: "الاستعمال المنسق للعنف أو التهديد باستعماله من أجل بلوغ أهداف سياسية"( [42]). وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ لهذا التعريف إضافة لا يجب تجاهلها وهي العنصر النفسي أو البسيكولوجي الذي ساهم مليسون في إبرازه للإرهاب كظاهرة متميزة عن ظواهر العنف الأخرى. إنّ هذا المعنى يتوافق مع التعريف الذي اقترحه "ريمون أرون"( [43]) الذي اعتمد أيضا على العنصر النفسي. ولقد انتهج عديد الفقهاء منهج "ريمون" في تركيزهم على العنصر البسيكولوجي وعمدوا إلى حصر خصائص الإرهاب دون البحث عن تعريف له. ومن هذا المنطلق يتضح أن المحرك الرئيسي للإرهاب هو تخويف النفوس وهذا ما نص عليه "جوليان فرويند" « Julien Freund » عندما عبر على أنّ الإرهاب: "يبدو كفعل سياسي شامل، لا يهدف إلى نتيجة عينية بناءة وإيجابية بقدر ما يهدف إلى الفضاء على إمكانيات الأفراد في المقاومة والتفكير"( [44]). وبالرّجوع إلى ما قد بيناه نتبين أنّه قد حاول العديد من الفقهاء أن يعرفوا الظاهرة الإرهابية وذلك بتركيزهم على عنصر من عناصرها دون آخر، مما ترك مجالا واسعا لنقدهم واتهام تعريفاتهم بالغموض والنقص وهذا ما دفع فقهاء آخرين انطلاقا من مختلف علوم الاجتماع والسياسة والقانون أن يسلكوا منهجا مغايرا يهدف إلى الإلمام والشمول وذلك باتباعهم منهج الجمع والتأليف بين مختلف العناصر الجوهرية المؤلفة للظاهرة، ومن بين هؤلاء الفقهاء، نذكر بالخصوص في مجال علم الاجتماع السياسي: أدونيس العكرة حيث قدم تعريفا تأليفيا مختصرا يركز على الإرهاب السياسي الذي يمثل جوهر الظاهرة الإرهابية، فقد عرف هذا الفقيه الإرهاب السياسي بأنّه: "منهج نزاع عنيف يرمي الفاعل بمقتضاه، وبواسطة الرهبة الناجمة عن العنف إلى تغليب رأيه السياسي أو إلى فرض سيطرته على المجتمع أو الدولة من أجل المحافظة على علاقات اجتماعية عامة، أو من أجل تغييرها أو تدميرها"( [45]). كذلك حاول "شهيد" « Schmid » في كتابه الإرهاب السياسي « Political Terrorism » بعد أن استعرض ما يناهز المائدة وتسعة تعريفات للإرهاب من مختلف الفروع العلوم الاجتماعية بما فيها علوم القانون، أن يقوم بمغامرة تأليفية بلغ بها التعريف التالي [46]) "... الإرهاب هو أسلوب من أساليب الصراع الذي تتمتع فيه الضحايا الجزافية أو الرمزية كهدف عنف فعال. وتشترك هذه الضحايا الفعالة في خصائصها مع جماعة أو طبقة مما يشكل أساسا لانتقاءها من أجل التضحية بها. ومن الاستخدام السابق للعنف أو التهديد الجدي بالعنف، فإنّ أعضاء تلك الجماعة أو الطبقة التي تمّ تفويض إحساس أعضاءها بالأمن عن قصد، هي هدف الرهبة، وتعتبر التضحية بمن اتخذ هدفا للعنف عملا غير سوي من قبل معم المراقبين من جمهور المشاهدين على أساس قسوة أو زمن أو مكان (في غير ميادين القتال) القيام بعملية التضحية، أو عدم التقيد بقواعد القتال المقبولة في الحرب التقليدية، وانتهاك حرمة القواعد، مما يخلق جمهورا يقظا متحفّزا خارج نطاق هدف الرهبة ويحتمل أن تشكل قطاعات من هذا الجمهور بدورها هدف الاستمالة الرئيسي. والقصد من هذا الأسلوب غير المباشر للقتال هو إمّا شلّ حركة هدف الرهبة وذلك من أجل إحداث إرباك أو إذا كان، وإمّا لحشد أهداف من المطالب الثانوية (حكومة مثلا)، أو أهداف للفت الانتباه (الرأي العام، مثلا) لإدخال تغييرات على الموقف أو السلوك بحيث يصبح متعاطفا مع المصالح القصيرة أو الطويلة المدى لمستخدمي هذا الأسلوب من الصراع"( [47]). ومن جل هذا يتأكّد لنا على أنّ الإرهاب هو في أساسه معيار سلوك اجتماعي سياسي يحاول الوصول إلى مركز حقوقي أو قانوني في ميدان القانون، لكنها محاولة تبدو صعبة أو شبه ميؤوس من تحققها عند النظر في المحاولات القانونية لتعريف "الجريمة الإرهابية" ضمن إطار المنظمات الدولية والاتفاقيات الإقليمية ذات الطابع الدولي. 
ب – محاولات تعريف الإرهاب في إطار المنظمات الدولية والاتفاقيات الإقليمية ذات الطابع الدولي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يقرأ أغلب الفقهاء بصعوبة تكييف الظاهرة الإرهابية التي تتصف بالعمومية والشمول وخاصة بالاختلاف في تحديد مضمونها وحدودها. إنّ الإقرار بمثل هذه الخصوصية وبهذه الطبيعة الوثيقية للظاهرة، تطرح مزيدا من الشكوك والتعقيدات، وربّما قد يوحي بخلل ما عند دراسة وتحليل النصوص القانونية التي تتعرض لظاهرة الإرهاب وتسعى إلى تجسيدها في شكل جريمة أو جرائم مميزة، سواء كانت هذه النصوص القانونية دولية المصدر (قرارات ومعاهدات). على الرغم من أنّ أغلب الفقهاء يؤكّدون على قدم الظاهرة الإرهاب إلاّ أنّ تطوّر دلالاتها ومضامينها السياسية والقانونية، جعلت منها ظاهرة متجددة ومتحولة، وقد دفعت عديد الأسباب وإلى انشغال فقهاء القانون عامة والقانون الدولي بصفة خاصة بهذه الظاهرة. ومن أهمّ أسباب إكساءها بالصبغة الدولية أنّها قد تتخذ شكل جريمة دولية إذا استهدفت النيل من النظام الاجتماعي الدولي وخالفت القانون الدولي واعتبرته الجماعة الدولية كذلك( [48]). هذا ما سيدفعنا إلى البحث عن معايير تكييف الجريمة الدولية، مع إكساء الإرهاب الصبغة الدولية ومحاولة مماثلة بالجريمة الدولية لكي نتطرق في مرحلة أولى إلى محاولة تعريف الإرهاب في إطار منظمة الأمم المتحدة(1) لكي نتعرّض إلى التعريفات القانونية الممنوحة في إطار المنظمات الإقليمية(2). 
1 – تعريف الإرهاب في إطار المنظّمات الدولية: منظمة الأمم المتحدة. 
لمن المؤكد أنّ الفقهاء يتناولون ظاهرة الإرهاب كسلوك إنساني غير شرعي، يشكل نواة جريمة تستحق الزجر والعقاب، وقد تتعقد هذه المهمة بصفة خاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر بالإرهاب الدولي، الذي حاول يحاول بعض الفقهاء أن يجعلوا منه مظهرا من مظاهر الجريمة الدولية، والجريمة الدولية هي كل نشاط إيجابي أو سلبي ينتهك الأصول الأساسية للمحافظة على النظام الدولي، أو أنّها كل تصرف أو نشاط يؤدي إلى اضطراب في النظام الدولي العام( [49]). والعبرة في منع وتجريم هذا النشاط وباعتباره جريمة دولية من خلال العرف الدولي والمعاهدات والمواثيق الدولية وكذلك يمكننا الرجوع إلى السوابق القضائية الدولية والمبادئ العامة للقانون، فالإرهاب يصبح دوليا عندما يتضمن عنصرا خارجا (عنصرا غريبا عن الفاعل من حيث اختلاف جنسية الضحية أو مكان اقتراف الفعل). فقد يتصف بالطابع الدولي إذا اختلفت جنسية المرتكبين للفعل أو الضحايا أو تعدت الأماكن إعداد الفعل، أو عندما تكون الضحية في الفعل الإرهابي متمتعة بحماية دولية، كالسفارات والقناصل الأجنبية والألوان الديبلوماسيين بصفة عامة( [50]). إنّ حركة التقنين الفعلية على المستوى القانوني الدولي، بدأت مع عصبة الأمم وذلك خلال المؤتمر الدولي الذي عقد بجنيف في 16 نوفمبر 1987 خصيصا لمعالجة مظهر من مظاهر العنف السياسي الخطير وصف بالإرهاب السياسي وقد أقرّ هذا المؤتمر اتفاقيتين: الأولى: "اتفاقية لمنع وقمع الإرهاب" والثانية: "اتفاقية من أجل بعث محكمة جنائية دولية". إلاّ أنّ الطرح الفعلي والمشهود لمشكلة الإرهاب ومحاولة إعطاءه الوصف والتأطير القانوني لم تنطلق إلا منذ السبعينات من القرن العشرين مع منظمة الأمم المتحدة انطلاقة جاءت متأخرة ما بين إنشاء هذه المنظمة خلال سنة 1945 وما سبق هذا التاريخ وما تبعه من أعمال عنف خطيرة في شتى أنحاء المعمورة. ذلك أنّ الانطلاقة الفعلية لهذا الطرح والبحث تحت أولوية الأمم المتحدة يرجعه أحد هؤلاء الفقهاء إلى أحداث عنف سياسية محددة مثلت دافعا دون غيرها لهذه الانطلاقة وهذا الطرح. ذلك أنّ طرح مسألة الإرهاب أمام أنظار الأمم المتحدة في أوائل السبعينات من القرن العشرين يحثنا على التساؤل إن لم يدفعنا إلى الاستغراب. إلاّ أنّ بعد الفقه قد يسعفنا بالإجابة الشافية، عندما يتعرض إلى الخلفيات السياسية التي دفعت المنظمة الدولية إلى الانشغال بهذا الموضوع المعقد بداية من السبعينات وليس قبل ذلك علما وأنّ الفترة الممتدة ما بين إنشاء منظمة الأمم المتحدة سنة 1945. وما بين طرح مسألة الإرهاب بجدية وحماس سنة 1972 مليئة بممارسات عنف محلية ودولية، متفاوتة الجماعة والخطورة، متنوعة الطرق والوسائل مختلفة الأسباب والظروف( [51]). ومن بين هذه الأمثلة: قيام عصابات صهيونية إرهابية من أهمها "الهاغاناة" "أرغون" "سيترين" بقتل وذبح مدنيين فلسطينيين أبرياء في عدة أماكن ومواقع من فلسطين المحتلة في تواريخ مختلفة أهمها "مذبحة مخيم اللاجئين في خان يونس، حيث قتل الجيش الإسرائيلي 275 رجلا وامرأة وطفلا يوم 03/11/1956". وقد رأى بعض الدارسين للإرهاب أنّه من الغريب إدانة فعل أو ممارسة أي نشاط معين دون السعي مسبقا للبحث عن طبيعته القانونية أو إعطاءه مضمونا دقيقا"( [52]). وهذا ما دفع الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة في 08 سبتمبر 1972( [53]) إلى تقديم تقرير حول الموضوع مشيرا إلى أنّ "قضية الإرهاب صعبة الحل لأنّها قضية شديدة التعقيد". والملفت للانتباه أنّ الخلافات بشأن تعريف الإرهاب وتحديد مضامين وأبعاده القانونية ظهرت منذ اليوم الأول لطرح المسألة أمام أنظار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة( [54]). وفي 18 ديسمبر 1972 تبنت الجمعية العامة القرار رقم 3034 الذي ربط بين تأكيد شرعية النضال من أجل التحرر الوطني ودراسة مشكلة الإرهاب الدولي. واهمّ ما جاء في نصّ هذا القرار نذكر ما يلي: "إنّ الجمعية العامة إذ تشعر بقلق عميق من أعمال الإرهاب الدولي التي تتكرر بصورة متزايدة، والتي تذهب ضحيتها أرواح بشرية بريئة وإذ تدرك أهمية التعاون الدولي في استنباط إجراءات فعالة لمنع وقعها، وفي دراسة أسبابها الأساسية من أجل إيجاد حلول عادلة وسليمة بأسرع ما يمكن( [55]). كما أنّ أهمّ ما يمكن استنتاجه من أعمال الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة وخاصة من القرار الذي أثمرته هذه الأعمال وكذلك من خلاصة عدة قرارات لاحقة للقرار رقم 3034 هو: 
•الخلاف العميق بين الدول في صلب الجمعية العامّة، الذي أدى إلى انقسام النظريات والمحاولات لتعريف الإرهاب إلى نظريتين مختلفتين: تماما إلى حدّ التناقض، وهو ما دفع أحد الفقهاء إلى التسليم بأنّ الإرهاب الدولي يمثل الظواهر صعوبة وتعقيدا إذ أنّه يفلت من كل محاول تحديد وحصر، لتذبذبه وعدم استقرار معناه. •التغافل عن الإشارة للإرهاب الذي تمارسه الدولة، سواء منه الرسمي والمباشر أو الغير المباشر لذلك يمكن التأكيد على أنّ أعمال اللجنة الخاصة بالإرهاب المنبثقة أصلا من اللجنة السادسة التابعة للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة باءت بالفشل( [56]). ومن هنا تمثل مسألة الإرهاب بتفصيلاتها وتعقيداتها أمّ نقطة تبرز محدودية هذه المنظمة الدولية في خلق ظروف من التعاون والتناسق والانسجام بين الدول( [57]). 
لقد حاولت لجنة الإرهاب الدولي، خلال سنوات عديدة من العمل والبحث أن تجد تعريفا مقبولا للإرهاب الدولي، من ذلك مثلا محاولتها سنة 1980 تحديد مفهوم الجرائم الإرهابية في صورة عامة وشاملة، أي إقرار وتثبيت مفهوم "جريمة إرهاب دولة يحضرها القانون الدولي عوضا عن تجريم بعض الأفعال التي توصف بإرهابية كخطف الطائرات مثلا، وخطف الرهائن واغتيال الدبلوماسيين وقد تضمنت محاولتها التعريف التالي: " جريمة الإرهاب الدولي هي أي عمل عنف خطير أو تهديد به يصدر عن فرد سواء كان يعمل بمفرده أو بالاشتراك مع أفراد آخرين ويوجه ضد الأشخاص أو المنظمات أو الأماكن، وأنظمة النقل أو المواصلات، أوصد أفراد الجمهور العام بقصد تهديد هؤلاء الأشخاص أو ابتزاز تنازلات من الدول، كما أنّ التآمر على ارتكاب أو محاولة ارتكاب أو الاشتراك في ارتكاب، أو التحريض العام على ارتكاب الجرائم كما عرفت في الفقرة السابقة يشكل جريمة إرهاب دولي". إلا أنّ هذا التعريف لم يلق ترحيبا من الجماعة الدولية إلا أنّ كل دولة أوكتلة من الدول لها مبرراتها وتعلاتها لرفض هذا التعريف إلاّ أنّ المثير للاستغراب بعض الفقهاء أن نفس الدول التي وقع مراعاة مصالحها في هذا التعريف رفضته( [58]). ولم يمنع هذا الرفض لجنة الإرهاب الدولي من مواصلة جهودها، فلقد لجأت إلى أسلوب آخر في التقنين وذلك خلال الاجتماع الذي عقدته في باريس سنة 1984. إلاّ أنّ صعوبة المهمة وتعقيداتها أديا باللجنة الخاصة بالإرهاب الدولي إلى الاعتراف بأنّ "إقرار مفهوم جامع وشامل ومتفق عليه للإرهاب الدولي يبدو أمرا صعب التحقيق في الوقت الراهن...". إنّ عجز لجنة الإرهاب الدولي في بلورة مفهوم واضح، دقيق، شامل ومقبول للإرهاب، دفع منظمة الأمم المتحدة وبعض المنظمات الدولية الأخرى للطيران المدني إلى التقنين الجزئي لبعض الجرائم "الخطيرة" والتي تكتسي صبغة دولية لاحتوائها العنصر من عناصر التدويل، مثل اقتراف بعض الجرائم في أعالي البحار، أو اختطاف طائرة مدنية فوق مجال جوي يتبع دولة تختلف عن الدولة صاحبة تسجيل الطائرة، وكل ما يتعلق بالمواد الخطيرة كالمواد المشعة، أو غيرها من المواد المتفجرة والملتهبة والمنتجات السامة أو المحرقة أو الوبائية أو الجرثومية( [59])، ثم توجهت جهود الأمم المتحدة حديث إلى محاولة تجفيف ينابيع ما يسمى بالإرهاب الدولي أي محاولة تضييق الخناق عليه وقطع كل الإمدادات والتمويل المالي الجماعات التي تمارس العنف الإرهابي"( [60]). وانطلاقا من محدودية هذا المنهج في التقنين الذي اعتمدته الأمم المتحدة: شجّع على إبرام اتفاقيات ثنائية ومتعددة الأطراف في إطار منظمات دولية وإقليمية، كما أنّ المعاهدات التي أبرمت تحت لواء الأمم المتحدة حديثا إلى محاولة تجفيف ينابيع ما يسمى بالإرهاب الدولي أي محاولة تضييق الخناق عليه وقطع كل الإمدادات والتمويل المالي الجماعات التي تمارس العنف الإرهابي( [61]). وانطلاقا من محدودية هذا المنهج في التقنين الذي اعتمدته الأمم المتحدة، شجّع على إبرام اتفاقيات ثنائية ومتعددة الأطراف في إطار منظمات دولية وإقليمية، كما أنّ المعاهدات التي أبرمت تحت لواء المم المتحدة أحالت مهمة اختيار وسائل وطرق الردع وربما حتى تفاصيل ومضامين "الجرائم الإرهابية" إلى القوانين الجنائية الوطنية مما زاد الأمر تشتتا وتعقيدا"( [62]). 
2 – محاولة تعريف الإرهاب في إطار المنظمات الإقليمية. 
رغم إبرام عديد الاتفاقيات الثنائية ومتعددة الأطراف في مجال ردع الإرهاب يبقى الاتفاقية الأوروبية أهم مبادرة تقنينية في مجال الإرهاب ظهرت في السبعينات من القرن العشرين ثم لحقت بها بعد مضي ما يقارب العشرين عاما أهم عملية تأطير وتقنين جمعت الدول العربية وعرفت بالاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب. 
2-1-الاتفاقية الأوروبية لردع الإرهاب: 
أبرمت هذه الاتفاقية بتاريخ 27 جانفي 1977 في ستراسبورغ STRASBOURG (بفرنسا) وضمت دول الاتحاد الأوروبي، وقد مثلت الظروف التي شهدتها أوروبا في تلك الفترة، أي ما بين السبعينات وبداية الثمانينات إطارا ملائما لإبرام مثل هذه الاتفاقيات. كل هذه الظروف السياسية والأمنية غير المستقرة والتي تتميز خصوصا بواقع مليء بالتناقضات تجسده أنظمة سياسية أوروبية مختلفة إن لم نقل متناقضة( [63]) هي التي دفعت الحكومات الأوروبية للبحث عن حلول ناجعة لتجاوز هذه التناقضات ومقاومة هذا العنف السياسي. أما على مستوى التعريف، وهي المعضلة الأساسية في مسألة الإرهاب، فلا يبدو أنها وجدت طريقا للحل في الاتفاقية الأوروبية، ذلك أنّ فصلها الأوّل، اكتفى بالإحالة إلى أفعال محددة وصفت بإرهابية في معاهدات دولية مثل معاهدتي لاهاي ومنتريال في مجال الطيران المدني ومعاهدة الحماية الدولية للديبلوماسيين، ومعاهدة خطف الرهائن، ويعيب الفقه أنّ هذه الإحالات التي وردت في الفصل الأوّل لم تأت بالجديد، بل أنّها وضعت المسألة برمتها في حلقة مفرغة، ذلك أنها أعادت مهمة تعريف الإرهاب إلى القانون الدولي، الذي كان بدوره قد عجز عن الإيفاء بها( [64]). يبدو أنّ الغاية العملية من إبرام الاتفاقية هو ما صرحت به الاتفاقية ذاتها هي سد الفراغات القانونية، ويبدو أنّ هذه الغاية لم تحترم الصياغة الشكلية للنص القانوني وما تستوجبه من دقة وموضوعية، وهو ما جعل الاتفاقية عرضة للنقد الشديد الذي حكم عليها أحيانا بالفشل أو بأنها خطيرة على حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة( [65]). إذا كانت الظروف السياسية والأمنية التي شهدتها أوروبا الغربية بداية من السبعينات هي التي دفعت المجلس الأوروبي لتبني مثل هذه الاتفاقية، فماهي الظروف التي حفت بالدول العربية لإبرام اتفاقية مكافحة الإرهاب تحت مظلة جامعتها ؟ وماهي الأهداف والغايات المحددة لهذه الاتفاقية ؟ وماهو حكم الفقه على مثل هذه الاتفاقية. 
2-2-الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب. 
لسائل أن يسأل: لماذا أبرمت الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب بعد 26 عاما من تكفل الأمم المتحدة بدراسة موضوع الإرهاب ؟ وكذلك بعد ما يقارب الـ20 عاما من إبرام سابقتها في إطار المجلس الأوروبي ؟

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من الواضح أنّ موضوع تقنين الإرهاب ومحاولة زجره ومكافحته ترتبط أساسا بظروف سياسية واجتماعية أمنية معينة في كل إقليم يشهد مثل هذه الظروف، والاتفاقية العربية التي أبرمت في أواخر القرن العشرين، أي في 22 أفريل 1998 لا تمثل استثناءا فلقد شهدت المنطقة العربية عدة حوادث إرهابية ازدادت حدتها خلال التسعينات وبخاصة في كل من الجزائر ومصر وليبيا ونذكر على سبيل المثال "حادثة 21 ديسمبر عام 1988 أين انفجرت في الجو طائرة ركاب مدنية تابعة لشركة بان أمريكان (PAN AM) في رحلتها رقم 103 فوق قرية لوكري باسكوتلندا مما أسفر عن مصرع 270 شخصا. وفي 19 سبتمبر 1989 انفجرت في الجو طائرة ركاب مدنية أخرى من طراز دي سي 10 تابعة لشركة برتي إيه (UTA)( [66]) الفرنسية في رحلتها رقم 772 فوق النيجر مما أسفر عن مصرع 171 شخصا ومنذ انفجار الطائرتين أشارت أصابع الاتهام إلى العديد من الجهات باعتبارها مسؤولة عن هذا العمل الإرهابي دون أية دامغة تؤكد ذلك. وفي رسالة مؤرخة في 20 ديسمبر 1991 وموجهة إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة من الممثلين الدائمين لفرنسا والمملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لدى الأمم المتحدة، أرف إعلان ثلائي بشأن الإرهاب الصادر عن حكومات الدول الثالث في 27 نوفمبر 1991 بنتائج التحقيق في تفجير طائرتين الرحلتين، وقد نظمت الإعلان تحميل ليبيا المسؤولية عن الحادثتين مع مطالبتها بالامتثال لمطالب الدول الثلاث والتي تتصل بالإجراءات القضائية الجارية وأن تلتزم على نحو ملموس وقطعي بوقف جميع أشكال الأعمال الإرهابية ووقف كل مساعدة للجماعات الإرهابية مع اتخاذ إجراءات ملموسة تبرهن عن تخليها عن الإرهاب"( [67]). ولم تكن تلك الظاهرة تمثل هاجسا للدول العربية، إلا أنّه مع تعدد وتنوع أساليب العنف والتي اتخذت أشكالا جماعية ومنظمة تنبهت تلك الدول لمخاطره"( [68]). وتشير الأرقام إلى حجم الظاهرة الخطيرة في العالم العربي، ففي اجتماع عقد بتونس في جانفي 1997 أعلن وزراء الداخلية العرب أنّ ضحايا: "العمليات الإرهابية" في الوطن العربي خلال التسعينات بلغ 60 ألف شخص( [69])، ولذلك، ولأجل التصدي لهذه الظاهرة، بذلت جهود كبيرة من طرف الحكومات العربية( [70]). لقد مثّلت الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب ثمرة وخلاصة هذه الجهود التي سبقتها والتي انطلقت منذ سنة 1993 محاولة تجاوز معضلة التعريف، فسعت إلى وضع تعريفين، الأولى تعريف لمصطلح أو لظاهرة الإرهاب، والثاني، تعريف للجريمة الإرهابية. ذلك أنّ تعريف الإرهاب ينص على أنّه: "كل فعل من أفعال العنف والتهديد به أيا كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه، يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو تخويفهم أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر..."( [71]). بينما جاء في تعريف "الجريمة الإرهابية" أنها "تنفيذ لغرض إرهابي" دون أن تعرف جيدا ماهو "الغرض الإرهابي". وباستثناء الإضافة البارزة التي تضمنتها الاتفاقية عندما أشارت إلى أنّ الاعتداء على البيئة، يعد عملا من أعمال الإرهاب، وهو ما لم تشر إليه اتفاقية سابقة في هذا المجال( [72])، مع تأكيدها على ضرورة التمييز بوضوح بين الإرهاب والكفاح الشرعي ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي الذي ورد في مادتها الثانية( [73])، فإنّ الاتفاقية لا تغدو أن تكون نصا قانونيا رسميا يبلور مجالا للتعاون القضائي والأمني بين حكومات الدول العربية، فالاتفاقية تصدت للعديد من الثغرات التي كان يقوم أفراد الجماعات الإرهابية باستغلالها ومن ذلك يحق لكل دولة متعاقدة أن تطلب من أيّ دورة أخرى القيام في إقليمها نيابة عنها، بأيّ إجراء قضائي متعلق بدعوى ناشئة عن جريمة إرهابية( [74]). إنّ التركيز الواضح لهذه الاتفاقية على المجالين الأمني والقضائي جعل الاتفاقية عرضة لنقد لاذع من عديد الملاحظين والفقهاء وكذلك ساهمت عديد منظمات حقوقية في هذا النقد، فقد أصدرت منظمة العفو الدولية وثيقة تنتقد فيها هذه الاتفاقية وتنتقد هذه المنظمة في هذا التقرير التعريف الغامض والفضفاض والقابل للتمطط لأفعال الإرهاب حيث جاء في التقرير: "ويساور منظمة العفو الدولية القلق الشديد من إمكانية خضوع هذا التعريف الواسع لتفسيرات وانتهاكات واسعة وهو في الحقيقة لا يفي بمتطلبات الشرعية في القانون الدولي الإنساني ولحقوق الإنسان، وبالمثل لا يرد في الاتفاقية تعريف للفظة "العنف" ولا يوضح هذا الغموض للقضاة والخبراء القانونيين وللرأي العام بدقة ما الأفعال التي تعتبر "إرهابا" وهذا ما يزيد من خطر اتهام بعض الأشخاص أو محاكمتهم رغم عدم وجود دليل كاف على ارتكابهم جرما محددا دائم الإقرار به كجرم في القانون عند ارتكابه. وعلاوة على ذلك ينصّ التعريف على نطاق فرض عقوبات قاسية على ارتكاب جرائم "الإرهاب" تحت ذريعة أنّ الأفعال اتسمت "بالعنف" من دون معايير واضحة تحدد درجة العنف، ويمكن أن تشمل مثلا، أفعال المعارضة السياسية، بما فيها حريتها في التعبير وتأسيس الجمعيات( [75]). ولعل ما يثير الانتباه، والدهشة، عند الاطلاع على فصول الاتفاقية، وهو ما انتقدته أيضا وثيقة منظمة العفو الدولية هو اعتمادها في تحديدها لبعض "الأفعال الأرهابية" إمّا على بعض الأفعال المضمنة أصلا في عدة معاهدات دولية، وهو ما سبقتها إليه الاتفاقية الأوروبية لسنة 1977، وإمّا ما يدفعنا إلى طرح التساؤل: من يتكفل بمهمته تعريف الإرهاب ؟ هل هو القانون الدولي ؟ أم الاتفاقيات الثنائية والإقليمية ؟ أم القوانين الجنائية الوطيئة ؟ وقد يدفعنا هذا التساؤل في حدّ ذاته إلى البحث عن مساهمة القانون الجنائي التونسي في مسألة تعريف الإرهاب وتقنين "الجريمة الإرهابية" وردعها. 
الفقرة الثانية:محاولة تحديد المفهوم في القانون الجزائي التونسي. 
يعكس إصدار التشريعات الجنائي الوطنية الرادعة للإرهاب في وقتنا الراهن( [76]) التزام الدولة بإيفاء تعهداتها الاتفاقية( [77]) والانصياع للقرارات الدولية الملزمة بمكافحة الإرهاب( [78]). ويبرز هذا الالتزام عبر الانضمام إلى الجهود القانونية والمساعي السياسية الدولية المنصبة نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف. ويبدو وأنّ المشرّع التونسي قد بني مفهوم الجريمة العادية (جريمة الحق العام) في مرحلة أولى مع بعض الخصوصية، وذلك عندما أحدث "الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية" بمقتضى القانون عدد 12 لسنة 1993 مؤرخ في 22 نوفمبر 1993، أضاف بموجبه فصـلا وحيدا إلى المجلـة الجنائيـة هـو الفـصل 52 مكـرر (وقع إلغاؤه بمقتـضى الفصـل 103 مـن القانون عدد 75 لسنـة 2003 مؤرخ في 10 ديسمبـر 2003)(أ). وفي مرحلة ثانية وارتباطا بظروف دولية معينة أصدر المشرع التونسي قانونا جديدا في 10 ديسمبر 2003 يتعلق بدعم المجهود الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنع "غسل الأموال"( [79]). تتميّز هذه المرة بكثير من الخصوصيات وإن لم يتغيّر من حيث المبدأ في كيفية تعريف الإرهاب عموما أو "الجريمة الإرهابية بصفة خاصة"(ب). 
أ – المرحلة الاولى:الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية. 
يعبّر الفصل 52 مكرر قديم من المجلة الجزائية الذي أحدث "الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية عن إرادة المشرّع التونسي في عدم إفراد مسألة الإرهاب بتشريع خاص وجريمة مستقلة من حيث المفهوم والأركان والإجراءات( [80]). وقد صدر هذا القانون كشكل من أشكال التضامن مع الدول الأخرى في مقاومة الإرهاب والتعصب بالإضافة على أنّه سعى إلى سدّ فراغ تشريعي في مجال مقاومته جرائم الإرهاب( [81]). وفي قراءة مختلفة عن هذه الرواية الرسمية لأسباب وخلفيات إحداث قانون يردع الإرهاب في تونس، يرى أحد الباحثين في هذا المجال "أنّ المشرّع كانت له نية مقاومة أشخاص لهم دوافع وأهداف سياسية ويتأكد ذلك بالنظر إلى المناخ السياسي الذي تمّ فيه سنّ الفصل 52 مكرر من المجلة الجزائية، حيث سيطرت في تلك الفترة مسألة المتطرفين الدينيين وأعمال العنف والتخريب التي أحدثوها بغاية الوصول إلى السلطة( [82])، بينما اعتبر أحد الدارسين في مجال الجريمة السياسية والحريات بتونس، أن جريمة الفصل 52 مكرر أحدثت بغرض توحيد العقوبات مع تشديدها لردع بعض الجرائم المتعلقة بالانتماء أو الاحتفاظ بجمعية أو حزب غير مرخص فيه( [83]). إلاّ أنّ الاتجاه الذي بناه المشرع التونسي لم يتّسم بالوضوح والشفافية اللازمين، خصوصا وأنّ الأمر يتعلق بمجال التجريم والزجر وما يمكن أن ينعكس من جراء انعدام الدقة فيه، على العدالة عموما وحقوق الفرد وحرياته بصفة خاصة، فرغم أن التشريع التونسي تلخص ويجسد في فصل وحيد ابتدع "جريمة متصفة بالإرهابية"( [84]) يبدو في الظاهرة محدودا من حيث الشكل والمضمون والأبعاد ومجال التطبيق( [85])، فإنّ المدقق والمتعمق في دراسته وتحليله يلاحظ دون عناء مدى اتساعه وشموليته، كما يلاحظ عدم ثبات ووضح العناصر التي اعتمدها المشرع التونسي في تحديد الأفعال التي تجسد الركن المادي للجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية أو الجرائم التي تعامل معاملتها الذاتية. إنّ غياب التعريف إلى جانب الصياغة غير الدقيقة لنص الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج جعلت منه نصا فضفاضا أو نصا مفتوحا وهو يؤدي لا محالة إلى ما اصطلح الفقه على تسميته بالتجريم المفتوح( [86]). يتدعّم هذا الاستنتاج بالنظر إلى عدم الثبات والوضوح والدقة العناصر الربط في تحديد الجرائم المتصفة بالإرهابية أو التي تعامل معاملتها، وتتألف هذه العناصر من عنصر مادي أو عنصر موضوعي إذ يبدو واضحا أنّ المشرّع قد بنى في تحديد الجريمة الإرهابية معيار الباعث أي اخذ بالمعيار الذاتي وفي نفس الوقت بالمعيار الموضوعي لما قرر صراحة: "كل جريمة لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات لغرض التخويف والترويع فالركن الأوّل يتمثّل في وجود جريمة لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يستهدف النيل من الأشخاص ومن الممتلكات وهو بمثابة الركن المادي للجريمة المقترفة وأما الثاني فهو يتمثل في الغرض المنشود من الجريمة الإرهابية وهو التخويف والترويع وعلاوة عن هذين الركنين لابد من توفر جريمة عامة تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات. وتأسيسا على ذلك وطالما أن الفصل 52 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية لم يحدد ماهية الجرائم العامة المقصودة، فإنّ الغموض يسيطر من هذه الناحية على نص الفصل المذكور. ولئن كان الفصل 52 مكرر لم يبين بوضوح ماهية الجرائم العامة التي تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات فإنّه من نافذة القول التأكيد على أنّ عبارات أحكام الفصل المشار إليه كانت مطلة وبالتالي تقييدها وهي تؤخذ على إطلاقها غير أنّ المنطق التشريعي يأبى هذا التأويل الموسع لأحكام الفصل 52 مكرر ضرورة أنّ عبارات النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات لها مدلولها اللغوي الواضح فضلا على أنّ نية المشرّع التونسي لم تكن منصرفة إلى التعميم لاحتواء كل الجرائم العامة التي تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات( [87]). وأمّا الإشكال الثاني المطروح من خلال أحكام الفصل 52 مكرر فهو يخص النظام القانوني الواجب تطبيقه على الجرائم العامة المرتبطة بأخرى وصفت بالإرهابية، وبالرغم من سكون المشرع التونسي عن هذه الناحية الهامة فالرأي في هذه المسألة أنّ الجريمة العامة المرتبطة بأخرى إرهابية تخضع للنظام القانوني لهذه الأخيرة مراعي في ذلك الارتباط الوثيق بينهما فضلا على أنّ ارتكابها كان لمقصد وغرض واحد( [88]). ويجدر التذكير في هذا الصدد بأنّ المشرع الفرنسي ضبط بمقتضى أحكام الفصل 706/16 من مجلة الإجراءات الجنائية( [89])، وعلى سبيل الحصر، قائمة في الجرائم العامة التي يمكن وصفها بالإرهابية كما ألحق بها الجرائم المرتبطة بها درءا لكل اجتهاد من طرف المحاكم وتكرسيا للمبدأ القانوني: لا جريمة بدون نص متصلا بحرمة الأشخاص والأخرى متعلقة بالممتلكات والأخيرة تخص بعض الجرائم المسهلة للجريمة الإرهابية. إنّ ربط المشرّع جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص أو الممتلكات بمشروع فردي أو جماعي لا يكفي لوحده لتتحول الجريمة في عادته إلى "إرهابية" بل يلزم لحصول ذلك توفر العنصر الثاني وهو العنصر الشخصي أو الذاتي الذي يجب أن يتوفر في الفاعل أو المجرم، ويتجسد هذا العنصر في الباعث أو éغرض التخويف والترويع"( [90])، وقد اعتبر العديد من الفقهاء والباحثين أن هذا العنصر هو الكفيل بتمييز "الجريمة الإرهابية" عن الجريمة العادية( [91]): إلاّ أنّ هذا العنصر أو الباعث لا يختلف عن العنصر الأوّل كثيرا من حيث غموضه وضبابيته( [92]). وإذا كان العنصر الأهم في تحديد وتمييز الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية أو الجريمة الإرهابية بطبيعتها، وهو باعث، "التخويف والترويع" على الجريمة، يبرز بهذا الضعف وبهذه الهشاشة، فبماذا يمكن أن نصف الجريمة الإرهابية بحكم القانون التي "ابتدعها" المشرع التونسي وضمنها بالفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم وهي لا تتضمن هذا المعيار ولا تقوم عليه أصلا ! ؟( [93]) وتنص هذه الفقرة على أنّه "تعامل معاملة الجرائم المتصفة بإرهابية أعمال التحريض على الكراهية أو التعصب العنصري أو الديني مهما كانت الوسائل المستعملة"( [94]). والمتأمل في هذه الفصيلة من الجرائم الإرهابية، يعتقد بأنّ التشريع التونسي كان قد جزم مظاهر وأعمال التحريض على الكراهية أو التحريض على العصب الديني أو العنصري بمقتضى قوانين ردعية خاصة، ولكن حقيقة الأمر لا تعكس ذلك في الواقع. إذ أنّه لا توجد بالتشريع التونسي جرائم عامة تسمى التحريض على الكراهية أو التحريض على التعصب الديني، كما انّه لم تحدد لها عقوبات بصريح النص الجزائي، وغاية ما في الأمر أنّ المشرّع التونسي جرم بمقتضى أحكام متفرقة بين المجلة الجنائية والنصوص الاستثنائية بعض الأفعال التي قد تؤدي إلى نوع من التشابه مع مقتضيات الفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم، وتتمحور هذه الأفعال المجرمة حول مفهوم التحريض على التباغض بين الأجناس( [95]) وبعض الأفعال الأخرى التي تتعلق بالتعرض لمباشرة الأمور الدينية أو الاحتفالات الدينية( [96]). ورغم غياب كل العناصر والشروط والمعايير التي اعتمدها المشرّع في الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج ليحدث ويقر مفهوما لجريمة متصفة بإرهابية (العنصر المادي أو الموضوعي الإطار التنظيمي العام وباعث أو غرض التخويف والترويع)، فإنّه اعتبر من منطلق المماثلة أو المطابقة أنّ أعمالا تحريضية للكراهية أو التعصب العنصري أو الديني تجسد أو تكون جرائم إرهابية، وذلك في غياب كل مظاهر استعمال العنف أو الاعتداء، وانتفاء الفعل الأساسي الذي يقوم عليه معنى الإرهاب وهو فعل التخويف والترويع، ولعل التبرير الذي قدمه وزير العدل السابق في محاولته تفسير هذا الغموض أو الاختلال يزيد الأمر تعقيدا وضبابية، ويعمق الشكوك نحو النوايا الحقيقية للمشرع في ابتداع هذه النوعية من الجرائم( [97])، وبالفعل، فلقد تعددت الإدانات والمحاكمات اعتمادا على هذه الفقرة الغامضة التي لا تحدد الأعمال المجرمة وتركت المجال مفتوحا للإدانة كلما اقتضت الحاجة، رغم أنّ العديد من هؤلاء المدانين بارتكاب جرائم إرهابية على معنى الفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج اعتبروا أنفسهم يمارسون حقهم الطبيعي والقانوني في التعبير عن آرائهم وأفكارهم السياسية( [98]). ولا ندري كيف أمكن للقضاء الالتجاء إلى هذه الفقرة الغامضة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم والإدانة بمقتضاها وعلى أساسها الهش رغم أنّ أغلب الفقهاء والدارسين والباحثين والأكادميين يعتقدون جازمين بأنّه غير قابل للتطبيق. ونعتقد بدورنا أنّ صياغة هذه الفقرة من هذا الفصل تغلب عليها الصبغة الفنية للمقررات أو الخطابات السياسية والدعائية وتبتعد عن الصياغة الصارمة للفصول القانونية، خصوصا في المادة الجزائية التي تستلزم الصياغة الدقيقة والواضحة والصارمة لنصوص التجريم وما يمكن أن تتضمنه من أركان وعناصر وأفعال، وما تستوجبه هذه الجرائم من عقوبات محددة، حتى لا تضيع الحقوق وتغيب العدالة ويختنق الرأي. وما يدعونا للاستغراب والدهشة أكثر من ذلك، وبرغم النقائص والشوائب التي اتسم بها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج من حيث المفهوم والمضمون والصياغة، وما أفرزه ذلك من انتقادات ومطالبات بالتعديل، إنّ المشرّع احتفظ في القانون الجديد لمكافحة الإرهاب بنفس المفهوم والمضمون تقريبا مع تغييرات شكلية في الصياغة وفي توزيع الفقرات التي جسدت كل فقرة منها في فصل مستقل، ورغم بعض الإضافات البسيطة في مضمون الجريمة الإرهابية التي جاء بها قانون 10 ديسمبر 2003 فإنّ القانون التونسي الرادع للإرهاب أبقى على ذات الروح والمفهوم والمعاني التي حملها وتضمنها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج الملف بمقتضى القانون الجديد. وما يدعونا للاستغراب والدهشة أكثر من ذلك، وبرغم النقائص والشوائب اتسم بها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج من حيث المفهوم والمضمون والصياغة، وما أفرز ذلك من انتقادات ومطالبات بالتعديل، إنّ المشرّع احتفظ في القانون الجديد لمكافحة الإرهاب بنفس المفهوم والمضمون تقريبا مع تغييرات شكلية في الصياغة وفي توزيع الفقرات التي جسدت كل فقرة منها في فصل مستقل، ورغم بعض الإضافات البسيطة في مضمون الجريمة الإرهابية التي جاء بها قانون 10 ديسمبر 2003، فإنّ القانون التونسي الرادع للإرهاب أبقى على ذات الروح والمفهوم والمعاني التي حملها وتضمنها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج الملف بمقتضى القانون الجديد. 
ب – المرحلة الثانية: "الجرائم الإرهابية". 
يعتبر إصدار قانون جديد لمكافحة الإرهاب في تونس استجابة للأحداث والمستجدات العالمية( [99]) وإبقاء بالتزامات وتعهّدات دولية، مختلف مصادرها وتتفاوت أهميتها وقوتها الإلزامية( [100])، وقد جاء في تقديم مشروع القانون المتعلق بدعم المجهود الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنع غسل الأموال وشرح أسباب إصداره "أنّه تبعا لتطور نظم المجتمعات وتطلعها إلى الاستقرار ونبذ العنف والتطرف، أصبح العالم ينظر إلى الجريمة الإرهابية على أنّها أخطر تهديد للسلم الاجتماعي على المستويين الداخلي والخارجي، خصوصا مع ظهور شبكات إرهابية وتنظيمات إجرامية ذات بعد عالمي تمكنت من إقامة مسالك مالية غير مشروعة لغسل مواردها وتمويل أنشطتها الإجرامية مما استوجب تكافئ الجهود وتدعيم التعاون الدولي للتصدي لهذه الظاهرة. وقد أصدرت أغلب الدول تشريعات جديدة تعني الجرائم غسل الأموال ومكافحة الجريمة الإرهابية، تضمنت أساسا وضع نظام خاص فيما يتعلق بإجراءات تتبع هذه الجرائم والتحقيق فيها ومحاكمة مرتكبيها، إلى جانب سن عقوبات خاصة، تتميز بالصرامة والحزم. كما صدر هذا القانون في وقت نشطت فيه الجهود والمبادرات الدولية والإقليمية لتوثيق وتفعيل آليات التعاون السياسية والأمنية والقانونية والقضائية في مكافحة الإرهاب( [101]).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من الواضح أنّ موضوع تقنين الإرهاب ومحاولة زجره ومكافحته ترتبط أساسا بظروف سياسية واجتماعية أمنية معينة في كل إقليم يشهد مثل هذه الظروف، والاتفاقية العربية التي أبرمت في أواخر القرن العشرين، أي في 22 أفريل 1998 لا تمثل استثناءا فلقد شهدت المنطقة العربية عدة حوادث إرهابية ازدادت حدتها خلال التسعينات وبخاصة في كل من الجزائر ومصر وليبيا ونذكر على سبيل المثال "حادثة 21 ديسمبر عام 1988 أين انفجرت في الجو طائرة ركاب مدنية تابعة لشركة بان أمريكان (PAN AM) في رحلتها رقم 103 فوق قرية لوكري باسكوتلندا مما أسفر عن مصرع 270 شخصا. وفي 19 سبتمبر 1989 انفجرت في الجو طائرة ركاب مدنية أخرى من طراز دي سي 10 تابعة لشركة برتي إيه (UTA)( [66]) الفرنسية في رحلتها رقم 772 فوق النيجر مما أسفر عن مصرع 171 شخصا ومنذ انفجار الطائرتين أشارت أصابع الاتهام إلى العديد من الجهات باعتبارها مسؤولة عن هذا العمل الإرهابي دون أية دامغة تؤكد ذلك. وفي رسالة مؤرخة في 20 ديسمبر 1991 وموجهة إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة من الممثلين الدائمين لفرنسا والمملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لدى الأمم المتحدة، أرف إعلان ثلائي بشأن الإرهاب الصادر عن حكومات الدول الثالث في 27 نوفمبر 1991 بنتائج التحقيق في تفجير طائرتين الرحلتين، وقد نظمت الإعلان تحميل ليبيا المسؤولية عن الحادثتين مع مطالبتها بالامتثال لمطالب الدول الثلاث والتي تتصل بالإجراءات القضائية الجارية وأن تلتزم على نحو ملموس وقطعي بوقف جميع أشكال الأعمال الإرهابية ووقف كل مساعدة للجماعات الإرهابية مع اتخاذ إجراءات ملموسة تبرهن عن تخليها عن الإرهاب"( [67]). ولم تكن تلك الظاهرة تمثل هاجسا للدول العربية، إلا أنّه مع تعدد وتنوع أساليب العنف والتي اتخذت أشكالا جماعية ومنظمة تنبهت تلك الدول لمخاطره"( [68]). وتشير الأرقام إلى حجم الظاهرة الخطيرة في العالم العربي، ففي اجتماع عقد بتونس في جانفي 1997 أعلن وزراء الداخلية العرب أنّ ضحايا: "العمليات الإرهابية" في الوطن العربي خلال التسعينات بلغ 60 ألف شخص( [69])، ولذلك، ولأجل التصدي لهذه الظاهرة، بذلت جهود كبيرة من طرف الحكومات العربية( [70]). لقد مثّلت الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب ثمرة وخلاصة هذه الجهود التي سبقتها والتي انطلقت منذ سنة 1993 محاولة تجاوز معضلة التعريف، فسعت إلى وضع تعريفين، الأولى تعريف لمصطلح أو لظاهرة الإرهاب، والثاني، تعريف للجريمة الإرهابية. ذلك أنّ تعريف الإرهاب ينص على أنّه: "كل فعل من أفعال العنف والتهديد به أيا كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه، يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو تخويفهم أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر..."( [71]). بينما جاء في تعريف "الجريمة الإرهابية" أنها "تنفيذ لغرض إرهابي" دون أن تعرف جيدا ماهو "الغرض الإرهابي". وباستثناء الإضافة البارزة التي تضمنتها الاتفاقية عندما أشارت إلى أنّ الاعتداء على البيئة، يعد عملا من أعمال الإرهاب، وهو ما لم تشر إليه اتفاقية سابقة في هذا المجال( [72])، مع تأكيدها على ضرورة التمييز بوضوح بين الإرهاب والكفاح الشرعي ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي الذي ورد في مادتها الثانية( [73])، فإنّ الاتفاقية لا تغدو أن تكون نصا قانونيا رسميا يبلور مجالا للتعاون القضائي والأمني بين حكومات الدول العربية، فالاتفاقية تصدت للعديد من الثغرات التي كان يقوم أفراد الجماعات الإرهابية باستغلالها ومن ذلك يحق لكل دولة متعاقدة أن تطلب من أيّ دورة أخرى القيام في إقليمها نيابة عنها، بأيّ إجراء قضائي متعلق بدعوى ناشئة عن جريمة إرهابية( [74]). إنّ التركيز الواضح لهذه الاتفاقية على المجالين الأمني والقضائي جعل الاتفاقية عرضة لنقد لاذع من عديد الملاحظين والفقهاء وكذلك ساهمت عديد منظمات حقوقية في هذا النقد، فقد أصدرت منظمة العفو الدولية وثيقة تنتقد فيها هذه الاتفاقية وتنتقد هذه المنظمة في هذا التقرير التعريف الغامض والفضفاض والقابل للتمطط لأفعال الإرهاب حيث جاء في التقرير: "ويساور منظمة العفو الدولية القلق الشديد من إمكانية خضوع هذا التعريف الواسع لتفسيرات وانتهاكات واسعة وهو في الحقيقة لا يفي بمتطلبات الشرعية في القانون الدولي الإنساني ولحقوق الإنسان، وبالمثل لا يرد في الاتفاقية تعريف للفظة "العنف" ولا يوضح هذا الغموض للقضاة والخبراء القانونيين وللرأي العام بدقة ما الأفعال التي تعتبر "إرهابا" وهذا ما يزيد من خطر اتهام بعض الأشخاص أو محاكمتهم رغم عدم وجود دليل كاف على ارتكابهم جرما محددا دائم الإقرار به كجرم في القانون عند ارتكابه. وعلاوة على ذلك ينصّ التعريف على نطاق فرض عقوبات قاسية على ارتكاب جرائم "الإرهاب" تحت ذريعة أنّ الأفعال اتسمت "بالعنف" من دون معايير واضحة تحدد درجة العنف، ويمكن أن تشمل مثلا، أفعال المعارضة السياسية، بما فيها حريتها في التعبير وتأسيس الجمعيات( [75]). ولعل ما يثير الانتباه، والدهشة، عند الاطلاع على فصول الاتفاقية، وهو ما انتقدته أيضا وثيقة منظمة العفو الدولية هو اعتمادها في تحديدها لبعض "الأفعال الأرهابية" إمّا على بعض الأفعال المضمنة أصلا في عدة معاهدات دولية، وهو ما سبقتها إليه الاتفاقية الأوروبية لسنة 1977، وإمّا ما يدفعنا إلى طرح التساؤل: من يتكفل بمهمته تعريف الإرهاب ؟ هل هو القانون الدولي ؟ أم الاتفاقيات الثنائية والإقليمية ؟ أم القوانين الجنائية الوطيئة ؟ وقد يدفعنا هذا التساؤل في حدّ ذاته إلى البحث عن مساهمة القانون الجنائي التونسي في مسألة تعريف الإرهاب وتقنين "الجريمة الإرهابية" وردعها. 
الفقرة الثانية:محاولة تحديد المفهوم في القانون الجزائي التونسي. 
يعكس إصدار التشريعات الجنائي الوطنية الرادعة للإرهاب في وقتنا الراهن( [76]) التزام الدولة بإيفاء تعهداتها الاتفاقية( [77]) والانصياع للقرارات الدولية الملزمة بمكافحة الإرهاب( [78]). ويبرز هذا الالتزام عبر الانضمام إلى الجهود القانونية والمساعي السياسية الدولية المنصبة نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف. ويبدو وأنّ المشرّع التونسي قد بني مفهوم الجريمة العادية (جريمة الحق العام) في مرحلة أولى مع بعض الخصوصية، وذلك عندما أحدث "الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية" بمقتضى القانون عدد 12 لسنة 1993 مؤرخ في 22 نوفمبر 1993، أضاف بموجبه فصـلا وحيدا إلى المجلـة الجنائيـة هـو الفـصل 52 مكـرر (وقع إلغاؤه بمقتـضى الفصـل 103 مـن القانون عدد 75 لسنـة 2003 مؤرخ في 10 ديسمبـر 2003)(أ). وفي مرحلة ثانية وارتباطا بظروف دولية معينة أصدر المشرع التونسي قانونا جديدا في 10 ديسمبر 2003 يتعلق بدعم المجهود الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنع "غسل الأموال"( [79]). تتميّز هذه المرة بكثير من الخصوصيات وإن لم يتغيّر من حيث المبدأ في كيفية تعريف الإرهاب عموما أو "الجريمة الإرهابية بصفة خاصة"(ب). 
أ – المرحلة الاولى:الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية. 
يعبّر الفصل 52 مكرر قديم من المجلة الجزائية الذي أحدث "الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية عن إرادة المشرّع التونسي في عدم إفراد مسألة الإرهاب بتشريع خاص وجريمة مستقلة من حيث المفهوم والأركان والإجراءات( [80]). وقد صدر هذا القانون كشكل من أشكال التضامن مع الدول الأخرى في مقاومة الإرهاب والتعصب بالإضافة على أنّه سعى إلى سدّ فراغ تشريعي في مجال مقاومته جرائم الإرهاب( [81]). وفي قراءة مختلفة عن هذه الرواية الرسمية لأسباب وخلفيات إحداث قانون يردع الإرهاب في تونس، يرى أحد الباحثين في هذا المجال "أنّ المشرّع كانت له نية مقاومة أشخاص لهم دوافع وأهداف سياسية ويتأكد ذلك بالنظر إلى المناخ السياسي الذي تمّ فيه سنّ الفصل 52 مكرر من المجلة الجزائية، حيث سيطرت في تلك الفترة مسألة المتطرفين الدينيين وأعمال العنف والتخريب التي أحدثوها بغاية الوصول إلى السلطة( [82])، بينما اعتبر أحد الدارسين في مجال الجريمة السياسية والحريات بتونس، أن جريمة الفصل 52 مكرر أحدثت بغرض توحيد العقوبات مع تشديدها لردع بعض الجرائم المتعلقة بالانتماء أو الاحتفاظ بجمعية أو حزب غير مرخص فيه( [83]). إلاّ أنّ الاتجاه الذي بناه المشرع التونسي لم يتّسم بالوضوح والشفافية اللازمين، خصوصا وأنّ الأمر يتعلق بمجال التجريم والزجر وما يمكن أن ينعكس من جراء انعدام الدقة فيه، على العدالة عموما وحقوق الفرد وحرياته بصفة خاصة، فرغم أن التشريع التونسي تلخص ويجسد في فصل وحيد ابتدع "جريمة متصفة بالإرهابية"( [84]) يبدو في الظاهرة محدودا من حيث الشكل والمضمون والأبعاد ومجال التطبيق( [85])، فإنّ المدقق والمتعمق في دراسته وتحليله يلاحظ دون عناء مدى اتساعه وشموليته، كما يلاحظ عدم ثبات ووضح العناصر التي اعتمدها المشرع التونسي في تحديد الأفعال التي تجسد الركن المادي للجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية أو الجرائم التي تعامل معاملتها الذاتية. إنّ غياب التعريف إلى جانب الصياغة غير الدقيقة لنص الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج جعلت منه نصا فضفاضا أو نصا مفتوحا وهو يؤدي لا محالة إلى ما اصطلح الفقه على تسميته بالتجريم المفتوح( [86]). يتدعّم هذا الاستنتاج بالنظر إلى عدم الثبات والوضوح والدقة العناصر الربط في تحديد الجرائم المتصفة بالإرهابية أو التي تعامل معاملتها، وتتألف هذه العناصر من عنصر مادي أو عنصر موضوعي إذ يبدو واضحا أنّ المشرّع قد بنى في تحديد الجريمة الإرهابية معيار الباعث أي اخذ بالمعيار الذاتي وفي نفس الوقت بالمعيار الموضوعي لما قرر صراحة: "كل جريمة لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات لغرض التخويف والترويع فالركن الأوّل يتمثّل في وجود جريمة لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يستهدف النيل من الأشخاص ومن الممتلكات وهو بمثابة الركن المادي للجريمة المقترفة وأما الثاني فهو يتمثل في الغرض المنشود من الجريمة الإرهابية وهو التخويف والترويع وعلاوة عن هذين الركنين لابد من توفر جريمة عامة تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات. وتأسيسا على ذلك وطالما أن الفصل 52 مكرر من المجلة الجنائية لم يحدد ماهية الجرائم العامة المقصودة، فإنّ الغموض يسيطر من هذه الناحية على نص الفصل المذكور. ولئن كان الفصل 52 مكرر لم يبين بوضوح ماهية الجرائم العامة التي تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات فإنّه من نافذة القول التأكيد على أنّ عبارات أحكام الفصل المشار إليه كانت مطلة وبالتالي تقييدها وهي تؤخذ على إطلاقها غير أنّ المنطق التشريعي يأبى هذا التأويل الموسع لأحكام الفصل 52 مكرر ضرورة أنّ عبارات النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات لها مدلولها اللغوي الواضح فضلا على أنّ نية المشرّع التونسي لم تكن منصرفة إلى التعميم لاحتواء كل الجرائم العامة التي تستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات( [87]). وأمّا الإشكال الثاني المطروح من خلال أحكام الفصل 52 مكرر فهو يخص النظام القانوني الواجب تطبيقه على الجرائم العامة المرتبطة بأخرى وصفت بالإرهابية، وبالرغم من سكون المشرع التونسي عن هذه الناحية الهامة فالرأي في هذه المسألة أنّ الجريمة العامة المرتبطة بأخرى إرهابية تخضع للنظام القانوني لهذه الأخيرة مراعي في ذلك الارتباط الوثيق بينهما فضلا على أنّ ارتكابها كان لمقصد وغرض واحد( [88]). ويجدر التذكير في هذا الصدد بأنّ المشرع الفرنسي ضبط بمقتضى أحكام الفصل 706/16 من مجلة الإجراءات الجنائية( [89])، وعلى سبيل الحصر، قائمة في الجرائم العامة التي يمكن وصفها بالإرهابية كما ألحق بها الجرائم المرتبطة بها درءا لكل اجتهاد من طرف المحاكم وتكرسيا للمبدأ القانوني: لا جريمة بدون نص متصلا بحرمة الأشخاص والأخرى متعلقة بالممتلكات والأخيرة تخص بعض الجرائم المسهلة للجريمة الإرهابية. إنّ ربط المشرّع جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص أو الممتلكات بمشروع فردي أو جماعي لا يكفي لوحده لتتحول الجريمة في عادته إلى "إرهابية" بل يلزم لحصول ذلك توفر العنصر الثاني وهو العنصر الشخصي أو الذاتي الذي يجب أن يتوفر في الفاعل أو المجرم، ويتجسد هذا العنصر في الباعث أو éغرض التخويف والترويع"( [90])، وقد اعتبر العديد من الفقهاء والباحثين أن هذا العنصر هو الكفيل بتمييز "الجريمة الإرهابية" عن الجريمة العادية( [91]): إلاّ أنّ هذا العنصر أو الباعث لا يختلف عن العنصر الأوّل كثيرا من حيث غموضه وضبابيته( [92]). وإذا كان العنصر الأهم في تحديد وتمييز الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية أو الجريمة الإرهابية بطبيعتها، وهو باعث، "التخويف والترويع" على الجريمة، يبرز بهذا الضعف وبهذه الهشاشة، فبماذا يمكن أن نصف الجريمة الإرهابية بحكم القانون التي "ابتدعها" المشرع التونسي وضمنها بالفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم وهي لا تتضمن هذا المعيار ولا تقوم عليه أصلا ! ؟( [93]) وتنص هذه الفقرة على أنّه "تعامل معاملة الجرائم المتصفة بإرهابية أعمال التحريض على الكراهية أو التعصب العنصري أو الديني مهما كانت الوسائل المستعملة"( [94]). والمتأمل في هذه الفصيلة من الجرائم الإرهابية، يعتقد بأنّ التشريع التونسي كان قد جزم مظاهر وأعمال التحريض على الكراهية أو التحريض على العصب الديني أو العنصري بمقتضى قوانين ردعية خاصة، ولكن حقيقة الأمر لا تعكس ذلك في الواقع. إذ أنّه لا توجد بالتشريع التونسي جرائم عامة تسمى التحريض على الكراهية أو التحريض على التعصب الديني، كما انّه لم تحدد لها عقوبات بصريح النص الجزائي، وغاية ما في الأمر أنّ المشرّع التونسي جرم بمقتضى أحكام متفرقة بين المجلة الجنائية والنصوص الاستثنائية بعض الأفعال التي قد تؤدي إلى نوع من التشابه مع مقتضيات الفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم، وتتمحور هذه الأفعال المجرمة حول مفهوم التحريض على التباغض بين الأجناس( [95]) وبعض الأفعال الأخرى التي تتعلق بالتعرض لمباشرة الأمور الدينية أو الاحتفالات الدينية( [96]). ورغم غياب كل العناصر والشروط والمعايير التي اعتمدها المشرّع في الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج ليحدث ويقر مفهوما لجريمة متصفة بإرهابية (العنصر المادي أو الموضوعي الإطار التنظيمي العام وباعث أو غرض التخويف والترويع)، فإنّه اعتبر من منطلق المماثلة أو المطابقة أنّ أعمالا تحريضية للكراهية أو التعصب العنصري أو الديني تجسد أو تكون جرائم إرهابية، وذلك في غياب كل مظاهر استعمال العنف أو الاعتداء، وانتفاء الفعل الأساسي الذي يقوم عليه معنى الإرهاب وهو فعل التخويف والترويع، ولعل التبرير الذي قدمه وزير العدل السابق في محاولته تفسير هذا الغموض أو الاختلال يزيد الأمر تعقيدا وضبابية، ويعمق الشكوك نحو النوايا الحقيقية للمشرع في ابتداع هذه النوعية من الجرائم( [97])، وبالفعل، فلقد تعددت الإدانات والمحاكمات اعتمادا على هذه الفقرة الغامضة التي لا تحدد الأعمال المجرمة وتركت المجال مفتوحا للإدانة كلما اقتضت الحاجة، رغم أنّ العديد من هؤلاء المدانين بارتكاب جرائم إرهابية على معنى الفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج اعتبروا أنفسهم يمارسون حقهم الطبيعي والقانوني في التعبير عن آرائهم وأفكارهم السياسية( [98]). ولا ندري كيف أمكن للقضاء الالتجاء إلى هذه الفقرة الغامضة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم والإدانة بمقتضاها وعلى أساسها الهش رغم أنّ أغلب الفقهاء والدارسين والباحثين والأكادميين يعتقدون جازمين بأنّه غير قابل للتطبيق. ونعتقد بدورنا أنّ صياغة هذه الفقرة من هذا الفصل تغلب عليها الصبغة الفنية للمقررات أو الخطابات السياسية والدعائية وتبتعد عن الصياغة الصارمة للفصول القانونية، خصوصا في المادة الجزائية التي تستلزم الصياغة الدقيقة والواضحة والصارمة لنصوص التجريم وما يمكن أن تتضمنه من أركان وعناصر وأفعال، وما تستوجبه هذه الجرائم من عقوبات محددة، حتى لا تضيع الحقوق وتغيب العدالة ويختنق الرأي. وما يدعونا للاستغراب والدهشة أكثر من ذلك، وبرغم النقائص والشوائب التي اتسم بها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج من حيث المفهوم والمضمون والصياغة، وما أفرزه ذلك من انتقادات ومطالبات بالتعديل، إنّ المشرّع احتفظ في القانون الجديد لمكافحة الإرهاب بنفس المفهوم والمضمون تقريبا مع تغييرات شكلية في الصياغة وفي توزيع الفقرات التي جسدت كل فقرة منها في فصل مستقل، ورغم بعض الإضافات البسيطة في مضمون الجريمة الإرهابية التي جاء بها قانون 10 ديسمبر 2003 فإنّ القانون التونسي الرادع للإرهاب أبقى على ذات الروح والمفهوم والمعاني التي حملها وتضمنها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج الملف بمقتضى القانون الجديد. وما يدعونا للاستغراب والدهشة أكثر من ذلك، وبرغم النقائص والشوائب اتسم بها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج من حيث المفهوم والمضمون والصياغة، وما أفرز ذلك من انتقادات ومطالبات بالتعديل، إنّ المشرّع احتفظ في القانون الجديد لمكافحة الإرهاب بنفس المفهوم والمضمون تقريبا مع تغييرات شكلية في الصياغة وفي توزيع الفقرات التي جسدت كل فقرة منها في فصل مستقل، ورغم بعض الإضافات البسيطة في مضمون الجريمة الإرهابية التي جاء بها قانون 10 ديسمبر 2003، فإنّ القانون التونسي الرادع للإرهاب أبقى على ذات الروح والمفهوم والمعاني التي حملها وتضمنها الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج الملف بمقتضى القانون الجديد. 
ب – المرحلة الثانية: "الجرائم الإرهابية". 
يعتبر إصدار قانون جديد لمكافحة الإرهاب في تونس استجابة للأحداث والمستجدات العالمية( [99]) وإبقاء بالتزامات وتعهّدات دولية، مختلف مصادرها وتتفاوت أهميتها وقوتها الإلزامية( [100])، وقد جاء في تقديم مشروع القانون المتعلق بدعم المجهود الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنع غسل الأموال وشرح أسباب إصداره "أنّه تبعا لتطور نظم المجتمعات وتطلعها إلى الاستقرار ونبذ العنف والتطرف، أصبح العالم ينظر إلى الجريمة الإرهابية على أنّها أخطر تهديد للسلم الاجتماعي على المستويين الداخلي والخارجي، خصوصا مع ظهور شبكات إرهابية وتنظيمات إجرامية ذات بعد عالمي تمكنت من إقامة مسالك مالية غير مشروعة لغسل مواردها وتمويل أنشطتها الإجرامية مما استوجب تكافئ الجهود وتدعيم التعاون الدولي للتصدي لهذه الظاهرة. وقد أصدرت أغلب الدول تشريعات جديدة تعني الجرائم غسل الأموال ومكافحة الجريمة الإرهابية، تضمنت أساسا وضع نظام خاص فيما يتعلق بإجراءات تتبع هذه الجرائم والتحقيق فيها ومحاكمة مرتكبيها، إلى جانب سن عقوبات خاصة، تتميز بالصرامة والحزم. كما صدر هذا القانون في وقت نشطت فيه الجهود والمبادرات الدولية والإقليمية لتوثيق وتفعيل آليات التعاون السياسية والأمنية والقانونية والقضائية في مكافحة الإرهاب( [101]).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبخلاف التشريع الجنائي التونسي الأوّل لمكافحة الإرهاب الذي أضاف إلى المجلة الجنائية فصلا وحديا سنة 1993( [102]). جاء القانون الأوّل ليضع قانونا خاص بالجريمة الإرهابية وبمنع غسل الأموال خارج نطاق تجريم وزجر المجلة الجنائية وليلغي القانون السابق لمكافحة الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية( [103]). ومن أهمّ الاستفهامات التي يمكن أن تتبادر إلى الذهن فيما يتعلق بهذا القانون تماهي الإضافة أو الإضافات التي جاء بها هذا القانون الجديد ؟ هل حدد مفهوما أقل غموضا وأكثر وضوحا ودقة للجريمة الإرهابية من المفهوم الأول الذي جاء به الفصل 52 مكرر قديم من م.ج ؟ 
1 – وضع القانون الجديد في إطاره العامّ. 
يتعلق القانون عدد 75 المؤرخ في 10 ديسمبر 2003 بدعم المجهود الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنع غسل الأموال ورغم أنّ الإرهاب يختلف مفهوما ومضمونا ومجالا عن مجال غسل الأموال( [104])، إلاّ أنّ المشرّع التونسي اختار أن يصدر قانونا مندمجا بين هذين المجالين لمكافحة كلا الفعلين الإجراميين بالتوازي مع قمع تمويل الإرهاب المتأتي عن طريق غسل الأموال، وهو ما قامت المعاهدة الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب بتجريمته ودعوة الدول المصادقة على هذه المعاهدة لردعه بالإضافة إلى الدعوة الملزمة للدول لاتخاذ الإجراءات وتدابير عملية لزجره وهي دعوة صادرة عن مجلس الأمن الدولي بمقتضى القرار 1373( [105]). ومن الناحية الشكلية تضمن القانون 103 فصلا من بينها ثلاثة فصول أولى جاءت كأحكام تمهيدية وأحكام عامّة، ويتعلق الباب الأوّل بمكافحة الإرهاب وزجره، والباب الثاني يختص في مكافحة غسل الأموال وزجره، أما الباب الثالث فقد استحدث أحكاما مشتركة بين مكافحة تمويل الإرهاب وغسل الأموال. وقد خصّ المشرّع جميع فصول الباب الثاني( [106]) للتعريف بجريمة غسل الأموال وتحديد العقوبات الرادعة لها بصفة مستقلة عن علاقتها المفترضة بدعم أو تمويل "جرائم إرهابية" أو إخفاء أموال وعائدات ناجمة عن مثل هذه الجرائم، ويعرف المشرع التونسي جريمة غسل الأموال بأنّها "كل فعل قصدي يهدف بأي وسيلة كانت إلى التبرير الكاذب للمصدر غير المشروع لأموال منقولة أو عقارية أو مداخيل متأتية بصفة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، من جنحة أو جناية". أما الباب الثالث فقد خصصه المشرع لمكافحة عمليات غسل الأموال التي تكون "لها علاقة بجرائم إرهابية"، وذلك عبر إقراره مجموعة من الإجراءات ذات الطابع الوقائي( [107])، لكن الأحكام المتضمنة للعقوبات الزجرية الرادعة لمثل هذه الجرائم جاءت ضمن الباب الأوّل، وهو الباب المتعلق "بالجرائم الإرهابية"( [108]). ويسعى المشرّع إلى ردع أعمال ونشاطات متعددة ومختلفة، فهو يمنع عمليات جمع الأموال والتبرع لفائدة أو تمويل أشخاص أو تنظيمات أو أنشطة "لها علاقة بالجرائم الإرهابية"، كما انّه يردع إخفاء أو تسهيل إخفاء أو إدارة أو إدماج أو توظيف أو حفظ أموال منقولة أو عقارية أو مداخيل أو مرابيح راجعة لذوات طبيعية أو معنوية، لها علاقة بأشخاص أو تنظيمات أو أنشطة إرهابية، والمساعدة في كل هذه الأعمال، وذلك بقطع النظر عن شرعية أو فساد مصدر هذه الأموال( [109]). وبالنظر إلى أهمية مكافحة تمويل الإرهاب التي أولاها له القانون الدولي أو التشريع الجنائي التونسي، وأخذا في الاعتبار صرامة الإجراءات الوقائية التي تضمنها القانون الجديد لردع الإرهاب فضلا عن قساوة العقوبات التي كرسها لقمع "الجرائم الإرهابية" وردع كل من قام أو ساعد أو شارك أو سعى لتمويل أو دعم هذه الجرائم سواء "بصفة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة"( [110])، فإنّه من المفيد بل من الأكيد التعرف عن مفهوم ومعنى ومضمون الجريمة أو الجرائم الإرهابية بمقتضى القانون التونسي الجديد لمكافحة الإرهاب، خصوصا وانّ عديد الجرائم والعقوبات التي استحدثها هذا القانون. وتجدر الإشارة إلى بعض الإضافات الهامة التي جاء بها الفصل الرابع من بينها الاعتراف بالطابع والطبيعة السياسية للجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية، رغم أنّ القوانين والتشريعات الحديثة سواء على المستوى الداخلي أو الدولي، بالإضافة إلى فقه القضاء وبعض الاتجاهات الفقهية أصبحت تنكر على الإرهاب هذه الطبيعة وذلك سعيا منها للطعن في الأسباب المختلفة والمشروعية التي يستند إليها "الإرهابيون" في تبرير أفعالهم وممارساتهم من جهة وحرمانهم من الامتيازات التي يتمتع بها المجرم السياسي من جهة ثانية. ويظهر هذا الاعتراف من خلال عبارة "بقصد التأثير على سياسة الدولة وحملها على القيام بعمل أو على الامتناع عن القيام به..."، كما تظهر في أوّل الفصل عبارة جديدة في التشريع الجنائي التونسي الرادع للإرهاب، وهي عبارة مقتبسة من النصوص القانونية الدولية الرادعة للإرهاب والساعية هي أيضا لدحض وإفراغ أية مشروعية يستند عليها فعل الإرهاب من حتواها، وتتمثل هذه العبارة في "مهما كانت دوافعها". وتأتي هذه العبارة في بعض المعاهدات الدولية والقرارات الأممية لتعبر عن رفضها القاطع تبرير ممارسات إرهابية تحت أي ظرف من ظروف واعتماد على أيّ من المبررات ذات "طابع سياسي أو فلسفي أو عقائدي أو عرقي أو اثني أو ديني أو أي طابع ممثل آخر". وتعتبر هذه الإضافة غريبة ودخيلة على النصوص الجنائية المقننة والمعرفة والرادعة لبعض الجرائم، لأنّ المشرع عند تعريفه وردعه لجريمة من المفترض أنّه لا يحتاج إلى التنصيص أو التذكير بمبدأ عدم الاعتداء بالدوافع في ارتكاب الجريمة إذ أنّ مثل هذا المبدأ يعتبر من البديهيات ومن الأصول المعارف عليها في علم الجريمة وفي قواعد ومبادئ تقنين الجريمة، ولكن ربما احتاج المشرعون إلى التذكير بهذا المبدأ مع جرائم يمكن أن توصف بإرهابية لخصوصياتها وطبيعتها الاستثنائية ودوافعها وأهدافها السياسية التي قد يعتبرها البعض مشروعة. ويلاحظ، مقارنة بالفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج أنّ المشرّع التونسي لم يعد يكتف في هذا القانون الجديد بإشارة عابرة وسطحية لطبيعة الباعث ودرجة تأثيره ومجال هذا التأثير، حيث اكتفى في القانون القديم بعبارة "لعرض التخويف والترويع" دون أن يزيد عليها أي توضيح أو أي تحديد لماهية وطبيعة هذا الباعث أو طبيعة آثاره المحتملة، أما الفصل الرابع من قانون 10 ديسمبر 2003 فقد استغنى عن عبارة التخويف التي اعتبرها بعض الفقهاء أقل درجة من درجات الخوف مقارنة بالترويع وعوضها بـ"بث الرعب بين السكان التي تبدو أكبر وقعا على النفس وتوحيد بخطورة أعظم في حجم الجريمة وآثارها على النفوس، أما المستهدف من هذه الجريمة أو ضحية الترويع والرعب فقد حدد المشرع عدة فرضيات حيث لم يستبعد أن تكون الضحية شخصا واحدا أو مجموعة أشخاص، وهذين الحالتين خصهما المشرع بفعل وأثر الترويع فقط، بينما خطى حالة الرعب بمجموعة أكبر غير محدودة العدد من السكان، ولا ندري هنا أيضا إن كان هذا التوزيع دقيقا ومحسوبا من طرف المشرع، خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالتمييز والمفاضلة بين الترويع والرعب. أم أنه جاء بصفة اعتباطية. ويبقى أن نشير إلى بعض الإضافات الأخرى المتعلقة بالمجالات والأهداف التي يمكن أن تنال منها أو تستهدفها "جريمة متصفة بإرهابية لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي". فبالإضافة إلى استهداف الأشخاص أو الأملاك (وهو مجال تقليدي سبق للمشرّع أن أشار إليه مع الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج). تقصد الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية الإضرار بمقرات البعثات الديبلوماسية والقنصلية أو المنظمات الدولية أو إلحاق أضرار بالبيئة( [111])، أو بالموارد الحيوية أو بالبنية الأساسية أو بوسائل النقل أو الاتصالات أو بالمنظومات المعلوماتية أو المرافق العمومية( [112]). من الواضح أنّ المشرع جمع كل المجالات التي سعى القانون الدولي عبر بعض المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية وسعت كذلك بعض التشريعات المقارنة إلى حمايتها دون أن يعين أفعالا أو جرائم أو أساليب أو وسائل محددة في استهداف هذه المنشآت أو المرافق. لذلك بقي هذا الفصل فضفاضا وشاملا لا يستجيب للشروط الصارمة للتقنين في المادة الجنائية ولا يضيف جديدا إلى المساعي الحثيثة لتعريف الإرهاب وسبر أغواره وغموضه. أما بالنسبة للجرائم التي تعامل معاملة الجرائم الإرهابية بطبيعتها وهي جرائم التحريض على الكراهية أو التعصب العنصري أو الديني، فلم يتغير مضمونها أو طبيعتها ولم يضف إليه المشرّع كذلك أي تعريف ولا توضيح ولا تحديد مقارنة بالصبغة القديمة التي وردت بالفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج ولم يشمل التحوير في هذه الجريمة موضوع الفصل السادس من القانون الجديد إلا عبارة "أعمال" التحريض التي حذفت وعوضت بعبارة "جرائم" التحريض، وكأننا بالمشرع هنا يريد التأكيد على أنّ الجرائم الإرهابية بحكم القانون هي في الأصل جرائم عادية وقع تجريمها وتقنينها سلفا بمقتضى نصوص جزائية سابقة الوضع احتراما والتزاما بمبدأ الشرعية وليست مجرد أعمال وممارسات عادية لم يقع تجريمها مرتبطة أساسا أولها علاقة بمفهوم مفترض لجريمة إرهابية. 
2 – مفهوم الجريمة الإرهابية المعتمد في القانون الجديد. 
جاء بالفصل الثاني من القانون عدد 95 لسنة 2003 مؤرخ في 10 ديسمبر 2003 "ينطبق هذا القانون على الجرائم المتصفة بالإرهابية أو التي تعامل معاملتها وعلى جرائم غسل الأموال المتأتية من الجريمة". أما الجرائم الأخرى التي نص عليها الفصل الثاني فهي "الجرائم المتصفة بالإرهابية هي ذاتها الجرائم التي عناها المشرع بقوله "الجرائم الإرهابية بطبيعتها" حيث أنّ مجموع هذه الجرائم مع الجرائم التي تعامل معاملتها تشكل حسب الفصل الخامس من هذا القانون "الجرائم الإرهابية"( [113]). ويمكن القول أنّ المشرّع التونسي استعار صيغة ومضمون الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج مع بعض الإضافات والتعديلات، سواء على مستوى المضمون أو على مستوى الشكل والصياغة الفنية للنص، حيث يلاحظ أنّ محتوى الفقرات التي تتألف منها الفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج توزع وتجسد في فصول مستقلة ضمن القانون الجديد، فإنّ تزرنا في مضمون العناصر التي قامت عليها الجريمة المتصفة بالإرهابية حسب الفقرة الثانية للفصل 52 مكرر قديم حيث جاء فيها "توصف بإرهابية كل جريمة لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يستهدف النيل من الأشخاص أو الممتلكات لغرض التخويف والترويع". نجد أنّ المشرع التونسي احتفظ صلب الفصل الرابع من القانون الجديد، بنفس العناصر التي تكون الجريمة، أو إذا صح لنا القول، احتفظ بنفس هيكلة الجريمة، وبذلك حافظ على النواة التي يمكن أن تجسد مع وجود بعض العناصر والشروط "جريمة متصفة بإرهابية" وإن كانت هذه النواة غامضة والعناصر التي تجسدها ليست واضحة ومحددة بشكل صارم. لكن هذا لا يمنع من أنّ المشرع سعى إلى إدخال عناصر جديدة في تكوين هذه الجريمة، وينص الفصل الرابع أنّه "توصف بإرهابية كل جريمة مهما كانت دوافعها، لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي من شأنه ترويع شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص أو بث الرعب بين السكان، وذلك بقصد التأثير على سياسة الدولة وحملها على القيام بعمل أو على الامتناع عن القيام به، أو الإخلال بالنظام العام أو السلم أو المنظمات الدولية، أو إلحاق أضرار جسيمة بالبيئة بما يعرض حياة المتساكنين أو صحتهم للخطر، أو الإضرار بالمواد الحيوية أو بالبنية الأساسية أو بوسائل النقل أو الاتصالات أو بالمنظومات المعلوماتية أو بالمرافق العمومية". أهمّ إضافة تشد الانتباه في هذا الفصل، هذا البعد الدولي الذي يريد المشرع أن يقحمه ضمن التوظيف الجديد والذي يبرز بجلاء من خلال إقحامه عناصر دولية مثل قصد "الإخلال بالنظام العام أو السلم أو الأمن الدوليين" وكذلك يظهر من خلال حديثه عن قصد "الإضرار بمقرات البعثات الديبلوماسية والقنصلية أو المنظمات الدولية". ويفهم قصد المشرع إذا ما أخذنا في الاعتبار الظروف الدولية التي حتمت إصدار مثل هذا القانون، وقد عبر عنها بوضوح حينما عنون القانون الجديد تحت مسمى "قانون يتعلق بدعم المجهود الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنع غسل الأموال". من جهة أخرى أقحم المشرع عنصرا آخر من عناصر أو معايير الاستدلال عن الجريمة التي يمكن أن توصف بإرهابية. وهذا العنصر أو المعيار يدخل في نطاق العنصر الشخصي للجريمة وهو قصد مرتكب أو مرتكبي الجريمة. ورغم أن المشرع أقحم عديد المقاصد من وراء ارتكاب "جريمة لها علاقة بمشروع فردي أو جماعي من شأنه ترويع شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص، أو بث الرعب بين السكان". إلاّ أنّه لم يحسن صياغة النص، وإدماج بعض المقاصد لم يأت في مكانه المناسب، حيث أنّ المشرع لم يميز بين المقصد أو القصد وهو العنصر النفسي في الجريمة أي اتجاه إرادة المجرم لإحداث أثر مادي معين، وبين الفعل المادي للجريمة ويعتبر الوسيلة التي يلجأ إليها المجرم لتحقيق قصده في إحداث أثر. يبدو لنا من خلال الصياغة الرديئة لنص هذا الفصل أن المشرع سعى إلى حشو عدة عناصر وظروف داخلية ودولية، سياسية وأمنية، سواء كان مصدرها الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية والإقليمية أو القرارات الأممية، إلى جانب مستلزمات الأمن والوضع الداخلي، حتى كذا وهذا النص تشكيلة من العناصر غير المتجانسة وغير المنسجمة غاب عنها خصوصا الوضوح والدقة والتحديد في تعريف المفاهيم والمصطلحات والجرائم التي يمكن أن توصف بإرهابية ومن وراءها الأفعال المادية المجرمة والتي تجسد الركن المادي لكل جريمة على حدى وتحديد عقوبات لها سلفا. يبقى للجريمة الإرهابية بنوعيها، الجريمة الإرهابية بطبيعتها أو التي تعامل معاملتها، غير معرفة صلب هذا القانون الجديد، تعريفا دقيقا واضحا وصارما، وبذلك يمكن أن نخضعها لجميع ونفس الملاحظات والانتقادات التي وجهها الفقهاء والباحثون للفصل 52 مكرر قديم م.ج في تونس أو لقوانين مقارنة من أمثال القوانين الفرنسية في مكافحة الإرهاب وخصوصا قانون سنة 1986. وهذا ما يدفعنا للتساؤل من جديد حول مدى إمكانية وضع وتحديد تعريف دقيق وواضح لجريمة إرهابية يمكن أن تتميز بالخصوصية والاستقلالية عن غيرها من الجرائم سواء من حيث مفهومها، أو من حيث مضمونها وعناصرها وأركان قيامها، وسواء توفر هذا التعريف في القانون الدولي أو في القوانين الجنائية الداخلية، ومن بينها التشريع التونسي. 
الفصل الثاني: خصوصيات الظاهرة الإرهابية كمعيار ضابط لمفهوم مستقل للجريمة الإرهابية (tn) 
________________________________________
الهوامش: 
[31] - صلاح الدين عامر: المقاومة الشعبية في القانون الدولي العام، دار الفكر العربي 1977 ص 485. [32] - نبيل أحمد حلمي: "الإرهاب الدول وفقا لقواعد القانون الدول يالعام: دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة ص 23. [33] - محمد رضا الأجهوري: محاضرات في القانون الجنائي العام موجهة لطلبة السنة الثانية حقوق. كلية الحقوق بسوسة 1996/1997. [34] - أدونيس العكرة: الإرهاب السياسي، بحث في أصول الظاهرة وأبعادها الإنسانية: دار الطليعة للطباعة والنشر، بيروت ص 25. [35] - نبيل أحمد حلمي: مرجع سابق ص 4. [36] - ناجي البكوش: قضية تعريف الجريمة السياسية م.ق.ت 1982 ص 42. [37] - أسامة الغزالي حرب: الإرهاب الدولي ومشكلات التحرير والثورة في العالم الثالث في سلسلة حوار الشهر رقم 3، مركز اتحاد المحامين العرب للبحوث والدراسات القانونية 1986 ص 11. [38] - Sottile : « Le terrorisme International » R.C.D. I Vol 65. 1938 p 96. [39] - Acte de la Conférence de Colentagne pour l’unification de droit pénal Août 1935. Pedone, Paris 1938. [40] - Gaillaune (G) : « Terrorisme et droit International » R.C.D.I 1989 n° 215 Vol III P 303. [41] - Gaucher : « Les Terrorismes ALBIN MICHEL Paris 1965 P 10. [42] - توم ماليسون: "دراسة قانونية عن الإرهاب السياسي والقانون الدولي، نشرية جريدة "النهار" اللبنانية بتاريخ 7 جانفي 1975 أوردها أدونيس العكرة، مرجع سابق ص 86. [43] - Arome ® : Paise et Guerre entre les notions – Calmann Levy – Paris 1968 PMO [44] - Freund « L’essence de politique, Sirey 1965 – P 524 – 525. [45] - أودينس العكرة: الإرهاب السياسي: مرجع سابق ص 93. [46] - أليكس شميد: الإرهاب السياسي: دار أكسفورد للنشر، أمستردام، 1988، ورد ذكره في محمد عزيز شكري، الإرهاب الدولي: مرجع مذكور ص 45. [47] - محمد عزيز شكري: مرجع سابق ص 46. [48] -Glasse : « L’introduction à l’étude du droit international pénal. Bruxelles, Bruylant Paris Sirey 1954 P 11. [49] - عبد الرحيم صدقي: القانون الجنائي الدولي: نحو تنظيم جنائي عالمي، مكتبة للنهضة المصرية القاهرة 1996 ص 65. [50] - Salhi : « L’organisation des notions unis et le problème de Terrorisme, Mémoire pour l’obtention du D.E.A en droit public international F.D.S.P. T (Tunis II), 1987 P 23. [51] - هيثم الكيلاني: إرهاب الدولة بديل الحرب في العلاقات الدولية، مقال بمجلة الوحدة، العدد المذكور، ص 32 وما بعدها. [52] - YAHGAOU (H) : « Terrorisme et entraide juridique. Mémoire pour l’obtention du D.E.A en droit – Université de Tunis III. P.D.S.P.T 2001 – 2002. p 49. [53] - على إثر حادثة الألعاب الأولمبية بمونيخ مباشرة وموت 11 إسرائيليا. [54] - انطلقت أشغال الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بشأن مسألة الإرهاب في 23 سبتمبر 1972. [55] - وهو يمثل مشروع قرار تقدمت به أغلب الدول الإفريقية والآسيوية التي تمثل دول العالم الثالث عموما مدعومة من القطب الاشتراكي، وقد نال موافقة 76 دولة وعارضته 34 دولة وامتنعت 16 دولة عن التصويت، وقد بعث هذا القرار إلى حيز الوجود القانوني لجنة خاصة سميت "لجنة الإرهاب الدولي" تضم 35 دولة من بيمنها تونس فمهمتها جمع ملاحظات مندوبي الدول وآرائهم حول مسألة الإرهاب وحلولهم المقترحة. [56] - LABAYLE (H) : « Droit International et Late contre le terrorisme » A.F.D.I 1986 P 124 – 125. [57] - يقر عديد الفقهاء صراحة بهذا الفشل الذريع للأمم المتحدة بل يصفون الموقف بأنّه مأزق او طريق مسدود. [58] - يقول الأستاذ محمد عزيز شكري: "ومع ذلك فإنّ مشروع الاتفاقية الموحدة لم يصادق ترحيبا، إذ أنّ دولا قوية معينة لا ترحب. [59] - أهمّ المعاهدات الدولية التي أبرمتها المجموعة الدولية تحت رعاية منظمة الأمم المتحدة: الاتفاقية المتعلقة بالجرائم وبعض الأعمال الأخرى المرتكبة على متن الطائرات، المبرمة في طوكيو بتاريخ 14 سبتمبر 1963. الاتفاقية الدولية المناهضة لأخذ الرهائن المبرمة في نيويورك بتاريخ 17 ديسمبر 1979. [60] - الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب الموقعة في 09 ديسمبر 1999 بنيويورك. [61] - LABAYLE (H) : Op, Cit P 114. [62] - نورد على سبيل الذكر أهمّ الاتفاقيات الإقليمية متعددة الأطراف في مجال ردع الإرهاب: اتفاقية منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب الدولي المبرمة في "أوغادوغو" بتاريخ 1 جويلية 1999. [63] - LABAYLE (H) : Op, Cit P 113 [64] - KORING – JOULIN ET LABAYLE disaient dans ce sens : « L’innervation du droit pénal international se mesure là tout entière, dans l’incertitude des rapports qu’entretemment règle internationale et règle interne à l’instant de l’incrimination. Ici, une fois acquis le sentiment que le convention n’ajoute strictement rien à la définition internationale du terrorisme, on assiste de surcroît à un curieux ballet dans lequel le pouvoir politique n’est guère crédible. [65] - من ين الفقهاء الذين انتقدوا الاتفاقية نذكر: SALMON (J.A) : « La convention Européenne pour la répression du terrorisme » : Un vrai pas un arrière » Journal des tribunaux, Bruxelles, le 24 septembre 1977. [66] - أحمد محمد رفعت، صالح بكر الطيارة: "الإرهاب الدولي" مركز الدراسات العربي – الأوروبي ص 15-16. [67] - وثيقة الأمم المتحدة الصادرة عن الجمعية العامة ومجلس الأمن في الدورة السادسة والأربعين بتاريخ 31 ديسمبر 1991 23309/5، 828/46/A. [68] - أشرف عبد الحميد: "الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب: رؤية تقييمية" مجلة قضايا برلمانية العدد 30 سبتمبر 1999 ص 15. [69] - أشرف عبد الحميد: مرجع سابق ص 16. [70] - تمثلت أهمّ هذه الجهود في: -جهود مجلس وزراء داخلية العرب الذي يقوم بالتنسيق بين الدول العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب وقد تمكن المجلس من وضع استراتيجية أمنية عربية سنة 1993 لم يتم إفرازها إلا بداية من سنة 1996. -جهود وزراء إعلام العرب: حيث مجلس الوزراء الإعلام العرب، منذ 1993 – الدول العربية على التصدي لتلك الظاهرة من خلال وسائل الإعلام وعقد أول مؤتمر للإعلام الأمني بتونس سنة 1995 حيث أقرّ استراتيجية إعلامية عربية للتوعية الأمنية. [71] - أنظر المادة الأولى (فقرة 2،3) من الاتفاقية، نص الاتفاقية الملحق ص 2. [72] - أشرف عبد الحميد: مرجع سابق ص 17. [73] - ورد في المادة الثامنة، الفقرة الأولى من الاتفاقية ما يلي: "لا تعد جريمة إرهابية: حالات الكفاح بمختلف الوسائل، بما في ذلك الكافح المسلح ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان من أجل التحرر وتقرير المصير، وفقا لمبادئ القانون الدولي، ولا يعتبر من هذه الحالات كل عمل يمس بالوحدة الترابية لأي من الدول العربية". [74] - تعليق على أهمية المادة التاسعة (في الإنابة القضائية)، ورد في أشرف عبد الحميد: مرجع سابق ص 17. [75] - [76] - أنظر: الوثيقة، الملحق خاصة ص 11 و12. [77] - كانت التشريعات الوطنية التي اهتمت بموضوع الإرهاب محدودة جدا إلى حدود السبعينات من القرن العشرين، إلاّ أنّه بداية من ذلك التاريخ تعددت التشريعات الممثلة للإرهاب حتى بلغ عددها إلى حدود التسعينات 53 دولة. [78] - تتولد هذه الالتزامات عن انضمام الدول إلى المعاهدات الدولية والاتفاقيات الإقليمية الرادعة للإرهاب. ونشير على سبيل المثال أن تونس صادقت على أغلب هذه الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية، فقد صادقت على الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب بمقتضى القانون عدد 10 لسنة 1999 مؤرخ في 15 فيفري 1999 وكذلك على معاهدة منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب الدولي بمقتضى قانون عدد 36 لسنة 2002 مؤرخ في أوّل أفريل 2002. [79] - صدرت عدة قرارات عن مجلس الأمن في 26 سبتمبر 2001 إثر الجهود الدولية الرامية للقضاء على الإرهاب، وآخر هذه القرارات، القرار 1373 صادر عن مجلس الأمن في 26 سبتمبر 2001 إثر الهجمات التي وقعت ضد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في 11 سبتمبر 2001 في نيويورك وواشنطن وهو قرار ملزم لكل الدول للتصدي للإرهاب والسعي للقضاء عليه. [80] - جاء في تقديم مشروع الفصل 52 مكرر قديم من المجلة الجنائية خلال مداولات مجلس النواب "إنّ هذا المشروع لم يحدث جرائم جديدة وإنما أعطى الصفة الإرهابية لجرائم موجودة ولم يحدث عقوبات جديدة... ولم يحدث المشرع أيضا محاكم خاصة ولا إجراءات خاصة للجرائم المتصفة بالإرهابية بل أبقاها من اختصاص المحاكم العادية وطبقا لإجراءات عادية". مداولات مجلس النواب عدد 5 جلسة يوم الثلاثاء 16 نوفمبر 1993 ص 27. [81] - المرجع السابق ص 27 و28. [82] - فاخر بلغيث: الجريمة الإرهابية: مذكرة لنيل شهادة الدراسات المعمقة في العلوم القانونية الأساسية: كلية العلوم القانونية والسياسية والاجتماعية بتونس (تونس II) 1994 / 1995 ص 70. [83] - أنظر قانون الجمعيات الصادر بتاريخ 7 نوفمبر 1959 وخصوصا الفصل 30. [84] - صدر القانون الجديد عدد 75 لسنة 2003 مؤرخ في 10 ديسمبر 2003 تحت هذا العنوان: "قانون يتعلق بدعم المجهود الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنع غسل الأموال". [85] - جاء في تقديم وزير العدل لمشروع الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج خلال مداولات مجلس النواب "وهذا المشروع كما رأيتم هو بسيط، فصل فقط لكنه ثري بأبعاده ومحتوياته...". [86] - تقتضي مبدأ الشرعية أن تكون النصوص الجزائية واضحة ودقيقة وهو ما يعني إقصاء التعاريف الواسعة التي من شأنها ان تستوعب في التطبيق أي فعل كان وتتمثل قاعدة الصياغة الدقيقة والواضحة للنصوص الجزائية في ضرورة إتقان صياغة النصوص بما يكفل جلاء معانيها ودقة عباراتها ويقع على عاتق المشرع واجب احترام هذه القاعدة، كما يعد شرط الصياغة الواضحة والدقيقة ضمانا لحماية الناس من الصيغ الفضفاضة التي يمكن للسلطة السياسية استغلالها من أجل تصفية معارضيها وهو ما اصطلح الفقه على تسميته "بالتجريم المفتوح". محسن مسعودي: "مرجع سابق ص 30. [87] - بلقاسم كريد: "جرائم الإرهاب في القانون الجنائي" دراسات قانونية، مجلة تصدرها كلية الحقوق بصفاقس عدد 4 لسنة 95-96. [88] - الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج أضيف بمقتضى القانون عدد 112 لسنة 1993 مؤرخ في 22 نوفمبر 1993 وألغي بمقتضى الفصل 103 من القانون عدد 35 لسنة 2003 مؤرخ في 10 ديسمبر 2003. [89] - أصنف الفصل الأوّل إلى المجلة بمقتضى القانون عدد 1020/86 المؤرخ في 1 سبتمبر 1986. [90] - الفقرة الثانية من الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج. [91] - فاخر بلغيث: مرجع سابق ص 65 حاتم اليحياوي: مرجع سابق ص 26. [92] - Marguenaud (7. P) : op cit p 8 et 55. [93] - تعتبر هذه الجريمة خصوصية وابتداعا من المشرع التونسي إذ لم يوجد إلى حدود سنة 1993 تاريخ إصدار الفصل 52 مكرر قانون جنائي مقارن أقر مثل هذه "الجريمة الإرهابية بحكم القانون"، ويقول وزير العدل السابق السيّد الصادق شعبان في هذا الشأن: "فقد حرص المشرع على تعديل المجلة الجنائية في 22 نوفمبر 1993 ليبرز نوعا جديدا من الجرائم المنظمة سماها جرائم التحريض على التعصب والدعوة للكراهية، ويعتبرها جرائم خطيرة تعامل معاملة جرائم الإرهاب". مرجع سبق ص 86. [94] - الملاحظ أنّ القانون الجديد لمكافحة الإرهاب عدد 75 مؤرخ في 10 ديسمبر 2003 احتفظ بهذه الجريمة وخصها بفصل مستقل (الفصل 6 من القانون) ولم يعبر شيئا من مضمونها وإنما تغيرت الصياغة الفنية تغيرا طفيفا سوف نتعرض له في الفقرة اللاحقة. [95] - جرائم الفصول 44/48/53 و54 من مجلة الصافة. [96] - جرائم الفصلين 165 / 166 م.ج [97] - يقول السيّد صادق شعبان الذي كان يشغل خطة وزير العدل زمن إصدار هذا القانون: "ومن خصوصيات المعالجة القضائية في تونس: إضافة لكل هذا، وهو استبعاد عبارة الإرهاب كسند للأحكام التي تصدر باعتبار أنّ عبارة الإرهاب وميقد، وأصابتها التهرئة كما نقول في لغتنا المتداولة وفقدت التوافق الدولي حولها، وأصبحت المحاكم في تونس تستخدم، وفقا للقانون الجديد، عبارات أخرى هي التحريض على التعصب والدعوة إلى الكراهية العنصرية والدينية" الصدق شعبان: مرجع سابق ص 86. [98] - قدم المدعو احمد الكحلاوي إلى المحاكمة في 8 مارس 1994 يتهمه ارتكاب جريمة التحريض على الكراهية او التعصب العنصري أو الديني مهما كانت الوسائل المستعملة لأنّه عمد في 4 مارس 1994 إلى كتابة منشور وتوزيعه يحمل عنوان "الموت الصهاينة القتلة" وحكمت عليه المحكمة الابتدائية بالسجن مدة عامين و8 أشهر. وفي أكتوبر 18 أكتوبر 1994 أقرت محكمة الاستئناف الحكم الابتدائي. [99] - أصبحت سياسة ردع "الإرهاب" على المستوى الدولي خصوصا منذ التسعينات من القرن العشرين الشغل الشاغل الذي تتمحور حوله برامج الحكومات والدول سواء على المستوى الداخلي في ما يتعلق بعلاقات السلطة أو حكومات بعض الدول مع تنظيمات سياسية وانفصالية ثورية أو معارضة، أو في علاقات الدول فيما بينها، وقد ظهر نوع جديد من الإرهاب العالمي تخطط له وتنفذه تنظيمات تتميز باختلاف جنسيات أعضاءها وتعدد مواطن تمركزها ونشاطاتها التي تعتمد على العنف الإرهابي الممنهج، مثل تنظيم القاعدة الذي وجهت له أصابع الاتهام في إعداد وتنفيذ هجمات الحادي عشر من شهر سبتمبر 2001 ضد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ومنذ تلك الأحداث، أصبحت مكافحة الإرهاب أو "الحرب على الإرهاب" سياسة رسمية معلنة للدول تقودها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتتبناها وتشرّع لها منظمة الأمم المتحدة. [100] - سبق وأشرنا إلى الجمهورية التونسية صادقت على جميع المعاهدات الدولية الرادعة "للإرهاب" وآخر مصادقة تمت في 25 نوفمبر 2002 على الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع التمويل الإرهاب إلى جانب أن تونس مثلها مثل بقية الدول الأعضاء في منظمة الأمم المتحدة ملزمة باتخاذ التدابير وإجراءات لمكافحة الإرهاب وخصوصا قمع تمويله بمقتضى القرار عدد 1373 الصادر عن مجلس الأمن الدولي في 28 سبتمبر 2001 بمقتضى الفصل السابع من الميثاق وهو قرار ملزم لجميع الأعضاء بحكم مصدره وظروف إصداره. [101] - انعقدت بتونس يومي 5و6 ديسمبر 2003 القمة الأولى للحوار "5 زائد 5" جمعت رؤساء دول وحكومات بلدان الحوض الغربي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط، وقد أصدرت في ختام أشغالها إعلانا من أهمّ ما جاء فيه: "إدانة متجددة للإرهاب والعزم الجماعي للعمل على مكافحته واتخاذ كل التدابير والإجراءات اللازمة لتفعيل التعاون والتنسيق بين هذه الدول في كل هذه المجالات سواء الأمنية والقضائية من ناحية أو السياسية والاقتصادية من ناحية أخرى، الدعوة إلى الالتزام بالاتفاقيات والقرارات الدولية الرادعة للإرهاب وخاصة القرار 1973، وأخيرا يؤكد الإعلان على أهمية وضرورة إبرام اتفاقية أممية عامة حول الإرهاب وعقد مؤتمر دولي حول هذه الظاهرة بإشراف منظمة الأمم المتحدة وكذلك أهمية الدعوة إلى وضع مدونة سلوك دولية لمكافحة الإرهاب بما يساعد على تعزيز التوافق الدولي. [102] - الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج بالإضافة إلى الفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 305 والفصل 307 مكرر م.ج وتنقيح الفصل 313 م.إ.ج [103] - ألغي الفصل 103 من القانون الصادر في 10 ديسمبر 2003 أحكام الفصل 52 مكرر م.ج والفقرة الثالثة من الفصل 305 والفقرة الثانية من أولا من الفصل 313 م.إ.ج [104] - إنّ غسل الأموال مصطلح بدأ استعماله في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للإشارة إلى المعاملات التي تديرها عصابات الجريمة المنظمة وخصوصا امتلاك المافيا لمؤسسات تنظيف الأموال، وهي مؤسسات مالية كان يتاح فيها خلط بين العائدات المشروعة والعائدات غير المشروعة إلى حدّ يظهر عند كافة العائدات وكأنها متاتية من مصدر مشروع. نصر بن سلطانة: "تنظيف الأموال" م.ق.ت أفريل 1997 ص 85. [105] - القرار 1373 صادر عن مجلس الأمن الدولي في 28 سبتمبر 2001 وهو قرار ملزم لجميع الدول. [106] - وهي 6 فصول من الفصل 62 إلى الفصل 67 من القانون عدد 75 لسنة 2003. [107] - الفصول من 68 إلى 102 من القانون المذكور. [108] - الفصول من 19 إلى 21 من القانون المذكور. [109] - الفصل 20 من القانون المذكور. [110] - وردت هذه العبارة في أكثر من فصل: أنظر على سبيل المثال الفصول: 19، 20 و85 من القانون المذكور. [111] - لم يحدد المشرع التونسي بخلاف ما فعل المشرع الفرنسي صلب الفصل 2 – 421 من قانون الإرهاب لسنة 1992 كيفية ووسائل إلحاق ضرر بالبيئة والمواد المستعملة لذلك أنظر في هذا الشأن: « Cartier (M.E) : Op. Cit p 231 et 55 Mayaud (Y): Op. Cit p 48 ». [112] - أنظر المادة الأولى (الفقرات 1، 2، 5و6) والمادة الثانية (الفقرة الأولى) من الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل، انظر كذلك الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى والفقرة الخامسة من أولا من المادة الثالثة من الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب. [113] - ينص الفصل الخامس من هذا القانون "تعد جرائم إرهابية على معنى هذا القانون الجرائم الإرهابية بطبيعتها والجرائم التي تعامل معاملتها". 

منقول

----------

